# Mickey light post directions



## Nickimouse

OK, I'm back with a parts list and instructions. I use that term loosely,as this was pieced together by a novice. I'll do my best, and you can post any questions you have. We will do our best to answer them!

Again, this was  pieced together and some was sort of jerry-rigged to make it fit. 

Parts:

1-12 inch and 2 -6 inch plastic globes. (I'm sure glass would work, we just happened to find plastic ones.)

clear silicone

3 inch PVC schedule 40 pipe (cut to your preferred height) We could only buy in 10 foot stick

2 4x3 reduces (PVC)

1 light socket

1 plug ( for bottom of post for extension cord)

1- 2 x 2 inch pipe coupling ( for Light Socket)

1- 2  X 21/2 in pvc pipe adapter  (to hold pipe coupling. the bottom was hexagon shaped and was made to fit tighter with duct-tape)

12-2 electric wire ( or an old Extension cord would work) 

Krylon black PVC spray paint


Globes,small holes were cut in the large globe where 6 inch globes were siliconed on. Did this to let more light shine into "ears'.

then silicone one 4x3 reducer(larger end) to bottom of the head. Paint it first.

light socket was put in 2 1/2 inch pvc coupler and the coupling inserted into the pipe adapter .this was made to fit in the top of the pole with a little duct tape around the top to make a tighter fit. 

Electric cord was connected to socket and run down pole to the connector at the bottom of the pole. A hole was drilled to fit the bottom connector.

other reducer was connected to the bottom, large side down. DH drilled small holes around the bottom and used tent stakes to connect it to the ground.                                 the reducer connected to the head fits right over the top of the pole and is left unglued so we can take it on and off to put the bulb in. it is a tight fit and keeps it weather proof.
.
When you are building this and have questions just ask and I will answer them as best I can.


----------



## LMC

Where are you finding the plastic globes.  My husband (family) owns an electrical supply store and I've never seen plastic globes.  
Thanks!





			
				Nickimouse said:
			
		

> 1-12 inch and 2 -6 inch plastic globes. (I'm sure glass would work, we just happened to find plastic ones.)
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## JPG

Nickimouse,

Thanks for the instuctions !      What did ya'll use to cut the hole in the large globe with ?


----------



## wdwbound

Thank you SO much for the directions!   They are so complete and I am sure that I will be able to get DH to work on it for our outdoor entertainment area!
Now I need to find the globes...that might be the biggest problem.

Thank you again!

Nancy


----------



## Nickimouse

We found the globes at a local electric supply store. They had the large one and were able to order the other 2. Glass will work, but I felt safer with the plastic. If you can't find them I'll check with the store and see if they can give me the name of their distributor.

DH cut the hole in the large plastic globe by starting a hole with a drill bit then I think he used a small drywall type saw.The plastic cut very easy. Just be careful not to cut them too big.

You can buy the outdoor light poles at most hardware type stores and then add the globes. We made ours because I'm too cheap to pay $60 or so.


----------



## breick

I think I can figure out how to do this by your instructions, but I have a few questions.  I am having trouble finding the plastic globes, but Menard's can special order something.  Do you know what you paid for the globes?  Did they have a "neck" on them or not?  What do you think all of the materials cost total?  Do you use silicone caulk in a tube or silicone glue?  Thanks!


----------



## allisophie

THANK YOU!!!!!!
we found everything at our local Home depot    ( lowes had them too)

both the plastic and glass globes.. yes we are doing plastic too.. once DH gets around to putting it together   I will  give a holler back..


thanks again.. can't wait to use it at the fort.


----------



## breick

Anybody else try this or find the materials?  How tall do you think would be good?


----------



## Nickimouse

Hello everyone. This is my first time back on the computer after surgery 2 weeks ago.
I'm glad some of you have been able to use the information.

Breick, the height of just the pole is 5 ft I think. The globes were $7 a piece for the smaller and I think $12 for the larger.They do not have a neck. I'll have to ask about the silicone. The total cost for us was about $40, though we had a few items on hand.

If I don't get back quickly with the info don't think I have forgotten you. I will check back when I can.

Again, I'm glad some of you are having fun with this.


----------



## breick

anybody else tried this yet?  or modified it to suit your family?


----------



## campingcorgi

Nickimouse--thanks for taking the time to post this info and I hope everything has gone well with your surgery!


----------



## Nickimouse

Thank you campingcorgi! The computer is helping me keep from going crazy with this recovery. I have at least 2 more more weeks before I can do anything other than walk and sit/lounge around. It sounded good until I had to do it!  
By the way, I have noticed your posts because of your name. We got a Welsh Pembroke Corgi in Jan. Her name is Sassy and is black/brown/white. She is the sweetest most fun dog! She loves to camp with us and we call her our camping Corgi too!


----------



## dogcarbon

bump, bump, bump

maybe this could be stickied at the top?


----------



## Katybug236

do you have a picture of a finished one by chance?


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Thanks for all the Help. I really want to try and make one.


----------



## dogcarbon

Katybug236 said:
			
		

> do you have a picture of a finished one by chance?



Nope, not me personally, but I bumped up another older post.


----------



## cnlmom

Thanks...I cannot wait to make one


----------



## Nickimouse

FYI this is Nickimouse's DH


----------



## campingcorgi

Nickimouse's husband, I bow to you, oh talented one.  

I'd love to be able to make one of those but I don't think I have the talent.  Oh, well, one of these days someone will decide to make them to sell and I'll find it on ebay or someone will pm me.......


----------



## Disney Campers

we saw this during our recent visit:


----------



## Disney Campers

Thia is the one we made:


----------



## paper1225

Thank you everyone!  We are just starting our Mickey camping gear and this will be great!!  Of course my dh does not understand my addiction-and will probably    about this one too-but oh well!  I think I need one for our house and our up coming house on wheels!!


----------



## daddyscooltv

Disney Campers said:
			
		

> Thia is the one we made:



Disney Campers, would you mind telling me what size globes you used for your light I started making ours and I bought 8" for the head and 6" for the ears.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bolgers love wdw

this is great!!  what a fantastic way to have Disney Magic at your house!!    thanks so much for posting this.  my honey do list will just have to wait... i think that this is a project i will WANT to tackle


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Daddyscooltv were did you get your globes? I've had a difficult time finding the plastic ones.
Thanks


----------



## Disney Campers

I purchased the globes at lowes,  not sure of the size,  they had 2 sizes and the proportion was just perfect in my eyes,  hardest part was cutting the hole in the big globe,


----------



## daddyscooltv

I found my globes at Home Depot.  I just haven't had a chance to try and put it together yet!!!


----------



## daddyscooltv

Here is my Mickey Light I just finished.

Here are a few pictures I took while I was making it.
http://www.pbase.com/daddyscooltv/mickey_lightpost


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Was it difficult?


----------



## daddyscooltv

It wasn't that hard at all really, the hardest part for me was to figure out where to cut the holes for the ears ...getting them straight and evenly spaced apart.  The rest was just going to home depot and finding the right pvc fittings to put it together.


----------



## SpiderWebbs

How much did the parts cost y'all in total? We've started assembling the needed material and so far we are just around $60.

Thanks


----------



## SpiderWebbs

We have 1 more question.

We could only find the big globe without a "neck". if anyone else used a "neckless" one, how did you attach it to the post where you would be able to take off the head to change the bulb?

Thanks Again!


----------



## daddyscooltv

I didn't keep a total but I would say around $60 for the whole thing.  The most expensive thing was the big globe if I remeber it was about $12.


----------



## YorkieMom

Where did you all find the globes ???? I've looked everywhere for them.  Are you using 12" and 8" ???  Or 10" and 6" ???


----------



## SpiderWebbs

We found ours at the THIRD Home Depot we visited...nothing at Lowe's around here.

The big globe, 10", was $22 on clearance for $5! The 6" globes were $6.99 ea. The little ones have "necks" while the big one does not.

Now we have to figure out how to attach the big one to the post without a neck...


----------



## daddyscooltv

I used the 8" and the 6" globes I could not find any bigger than 8".  I got everything at my local Home Depot.


----------



## reneritch

I have the best DH around,   On the Mickey lamp post, he built the post on 3/4" plywood and drilled holes in each corner to place a tent stack to anchor the light into the ground.  We did have a problem with the big globe cracking while cutting the 3" hole for the ears.  Thank goodness for glue - at least until I can find another 12" globe.  He did not glue the pvc pipe together so we can take most everything apart for easier travel in the motorhome.

He finished the project last weekend for our upcoming trip to Ft Wilderness on November 11th for a week.

What more could a person ask for.


----------



## tnmom25

I wondered if any of you thought about painting the inside of your globes lime green?  I was thinking of drizzling acrylic paint inside and rolling it around to coat it lightly.  Any thoughts on whether this would be a bad idea or not?  I would probably use one of the new low wattage flourescent bulbs, and thought acrylic paint would be less flamable than spray paint or something else.

Any thoughts??


----------



## mrtroutjedi

SpiderWebbs said:


> We found ours at the THIRD Home Depot we visited...nothing at Lowe's around here.
> 
> The big globe, 10", was $22 on clearance for $5! The 6" globes were $6.99 ea. The little ones have "necks" while the big one does not.
> 
> Now we have to figure out how to attach the big one to the post without a neck...




i built mine out of 3" pvc and used a 3" by 4" reducer and clear silconed the globes to the reducer so the reducer and the globes are one piece and the bulb is in the post.


----------



## ynottony99

*I have seen a few with a color changing light inside.  Does anyone know if it is just a bulb or what?! *


----------



## tnmom25

mrtroutjedi said:


> i built mine out of 3" pvc and used a 3" by 4" reducer and clear silconed the globes to the reducer so the reducer and the globes are one piece and the bulb is in the post.



Do you have a picture you could post?


----------



## tnmom25

ynottony99 said:


> *I have seen a few with a color changing light inside.  Does anyone know if it is just a bulb or what?! *



I think I've seen the color changing bulbs, so that's probably what it was.

I'd still like to know if it would be a good idea or not to coat the inside of the globes with lime green paint


----------



## Indianawdwfan

just subscribing! These sound amazing!


----------



## mrtroutjedi

tnmom25 said:


> Do you have a picture you could post?



Ill try to get pics this weekend!


----------



## stacktester

My sis in law did some clear Christmas ornaments with some kind paint a couple years ago. She put some red, green and white in and shook them up. It looked really cool. I'll see what she used. I like the paint inside the bulb idea. I guess a light green bulb would work as well.


----------



## JPG

Here is a picture of ours......Not a great pic, but best I can do right now. I will try to post a better one later.


----------



## mrtroutjedi

mrtroutjedi said:


> Ill try to get pics this weekend!


sorry havening digital cam problems but working on it


----------



## bradisgoofy

I made one a little different -






I have a green party light inside. It's really not setup for outside so for now it will sit on the dash of the motorhome, when we are parked.


----------



## kc5grw

I haven't ordered from these guys, but here is an internet source for globes of all sizes, They also have clear. 

replacementlighting.com


----------



## CCIntrigue

Bradisgoofy, I'd love to see the photo of yours, but all I can get is the top part of the ears!  I like your green bulb idea too.

Never mind - now that I posted a reply, I'm getting more of your photo in.  Kept refreshing the page and finally got it all.  Really like it!


----------



## bradisgoofy

CCIntrigue said:


> Bradisgoofy, I'd love to see the photo of yours, but all I can get is the top part of the ears!  I like your green bulb idea too.
> 
> Never mind - now that I posted a reply, I'm getting more of your photo in.  Kept refreshing the page and finally got it all.  Really like it!


Thanks. I'm not using photobucket, I'm using my own website to host the picture so it may be a little slow.


----------



## auntie

I'm thinking that one of you electrically superior disboarders should make and sell them at a tidy profit.  I know I'd pay for one...! I've tried to get the hubby to look at this a couple of times..and he thinks I'm nuts..so I guess I'm on my own..and so far I appear to be electrically challenged!


----------



## paper1225

I agree with you auntie----maybe ebay would be in someone's future?   I would buy one too  DH just rolls his eyes!


----------



## auntie

I'm glad I'm not the only one...I could use one for the yard and I'd love one for our seasonal campsite also!   Don't see this happening any time soon.


----------



## kc5grw

kc5grw said:


> I haven't ordered from these guys, but here is an internet source for globes of all sizes, They also have clear.
> 
> replacementlighting.com



I just received my order from these guys. I placed the order on 3/17, the globes were at my house when I got home today.


----------



## 4daubers

We travel with another family and spent Spring Break together planning our July Fort Wilderness trip.  We had a great time making our Mickey Lamp posts at our campsite.  It was great fun.  I forgot the directions at home but we went to Lowe's, bought what I remembered from the list and by evening we had a Mickey Glow.   Of course we had many comments and many smiling kids.

What are you using to store the Mickey lamp post top?  We made it where it can be removed to store but would like storage tips.

We also painted our satellite dishes.  We applied a white primer, painted with rust preventive paint and they turned out great...and the satellites still work.


----------



## tnmom25

I do have some questions... DH is going to make me one!! 




Nickimouse said:


> Parts:
> 
> 1-12 inch and 2 -6 inch plastic globes. (I'm sure glass would work, we just happened to find plastic ones.)



Is there a problem with the glass breaking while cutting the holes for ears?



Nickimouse said:


> Globes - small holes were cut in the large globe where 6 inch globes were siliconed on. Did this to let more light shine into "ears'.



How big did you cut the holes?  And, how did you measure to make sure they were spaced evenly?


----------



## 4daubers

I know this question is for the original poster with directions but I can share what we did.

We bought acrilic globes at Lowe's and used a circular drill bit to cut without problems.  On top of the globes, there was a mold marking in the middle of the globe that we used as a center base to measure from.  We used a pencil to mark the ear globe openings.  The ear globes fit nicely into the openings.


----------



## tnmom25

4daubers said:


> We used a pencil to mark the ear globe openings.  The ear globes fit nicely into the openings.



How big did you make the openings?  Big enough to fit the whole lip into, or just big enough for the "ear" to rest snugly?


----------



## 4daubers

Big enough to fit the whole lip then we applied glue between the lip and globe on the inside.  We used a 3/14 inch circular drill bit which made the hole just a little larger than the globe lip.


----------



## tnmom25

Thanks so much!!  Now, I just have to find the globes so dh can get started!!


----------



## lisa8200

We found a 12 inch post mount globe and two 8 inch plastic globes at Home Depot.The 12 inch was $26.00 and change but it already had the light fixture in it. The 8 inch were $11.00 and change. We bought 2 inch PVC with a coupler for post. There were three screws in the base of the globe to atach it to a post. I replaced one screw with a longer one tho make it secure to the coupler.We bought the expensive silicone to attach the ears ( $ 5.00 plus ). This was all about $50.00 with enough silicone and PVC pipe to make a second one.Wal Mart had a 40 foot extension cord for the power at less than 8 dollars.I may put some pics up when I take some ( and figure out how to get them up here ).Also the 12 inch globe is acrylic. I used a flat blade type tip on my soldering gun to melt thru the 12 inch globe to attach the ears ( I didn't know what that tip was for anyway ) lol.


----------



## rajak73

Ok, so had to search for this thread, DW thinks we need a Mickey light post now, so, How are you holding the light post in the ground?  I see the one in the planter, but not sure how you are holding the others,  Thanks,  Ray


----------



## ynottony99

rajak73 said:


> Ok, so had to search for this thread, DW thinks we need a Mickey light post now, so, How are you holding the light post in the ground?  I see the one in the planter, but not sure how you are holding the others,  Thanks,  Ray





*I strap mine to the tongue of our travel trailer with strong bungee cord when camping.  When at home it is strapped to our fence.  Very secure, yet easily portable.*


----------



## lisa8200

This may be hard for me to explain without pictures but, I will try. I cut a square piece of plywood for the base.Then I put four wood screws about 3inches long through the bottom so they would stick up around the post and right up against it. I then put a hose clamp around the screws and the post.When you tighten the hose clamp the threads on the screws keep the post from moving. I'm not sure if I will have any problems with this setup in the future but for now it allowed for a lighter base.you cut a small groove in the bottom of the post for the cord to come out the back. Just make sure the base is square not rectangle for stability at all directions unless you intend to place something on the base for stability. One you paint the base to match the pole you don't notice the scews and clamp. Remember that I have only seen these as made by Disney Fans and although the concept stays the same, use your imagination and you may be able to come up with something better. I made mine the way I did to reduce the weight of the base...What do you know, it wasn't that hard after all...


----------



## 4daubers

We use a toilet flange that we bought at Lowe's.  Our lamppost is made from PVC Pipe so the pipe sits nicely in the flange and we secure it with spikes driven through the holes in the flange.  You can't tell it's a toilet flange...just looks like a circular base.


----------



## AuburnJen92

We used a white bucket (to match the white globes) and cut a hole in the top of the lid and slid the pole down into it.  We put sand in the bucket to weigh it down and then return the sand when we are done...


----------



## daddyscooltv

I second the toliet flange, that is what I used and then put an 90 degree elbow on the bottom of the flange and used that to run the cord out of the bottom of the base.  I used a cheap plastic flower pot as the base and cut a hole in the side of it for the elbow to come out for the cord and then filled the pot with mortor mix to give it weight so it wouldn't blow over.  It has worked great so far we have used it several times.  We use one of those timers so it will come on if we are not around and will turn off by itself.


----------



## rajak73

Thanks for the replys everyone, I knew I could count on the camping board.


----------



## lisa8200

Finally figured out the picture thing .


----------



## mrtroutjedi

4daubers said:


> We use a toilet flange that we bought at Lowe's.  Our lamppost is made from PVC Pipe so the pipe sits nicely in the flange and we secure it with spikes driven through the holes in the flange.  You can't tell it's a toilet flange...just looks like a circular base.





That is what I did to


----------



## Nickimouse

Hi, I brought this back up for a dis'er who asked.


----------



## GbG

I found this thread too late before leaving on our way to FW, so I couldn't find the 12" globe in time.  Instead, I used an 8" one.  4" globes looked like they would be too big for the ears, so I found cheap toy softballs at Wal-mart for the ears - not as big as I would have liked, but I was in a time crunch and needed something. 

The post is 3" PVC with a 3"-4" conversion I rigged up and painted gold with thumb screws to hold the globe.  The base is an old Christmas Tree holder that we haven't used in years.

 I used a 25W bulb to light it.

It's not as classy as some I've seen, but we still got quite a few good comments on it.


----------



## flrickd

Nice job I like the xmas tree holder idea!


----------



## stacktester

I went to Home Depot today to check on the supplies to build one of these. The guy showed me the globes and then after he was gone I find the kind that already has the light fixture. I was looking at lamp posts ($50) but I forgot about the pvc trick. My ? is will the globe I saw mount right to the pvc? What did u paint the pvc pipe with? I think this is a 12" globe so I'll probably get the 7" globes for ears. Last thing is once you cut the ear holes and mount the ears in those holes do you put the silicone inside or outside? 

I like the toilet flange idea so the pole can be taken out. I'll probably put my lamp under the bed for safe storage and put the bucket in the underneath storage. Looks like if I go with the pvc pole it can be done for $50.


----------



## GbG

I'm not sure what size opening the 12" globe has, but the 8" globe had a 4" opening.   I used 3" PVC pipe that I already had, so I had to get from a 3" cap to a 4" opening for the globe.  I used a 4"-to-_something_ reducer (can't remember the exact size) and cut a hole in the 3" cap to fit the reducer, then glued them together back-to-back.  

In the 4" end, I drilled and tapped holes for thumb screws to hold the globe tight then painted it with gold metalic spray paint to dress it up a little.

Then I wired up the light socket with a short pigtail for the plug - the extension cord is fed up through the PVC pipe to plug it up.  

I used cheap black spray paint to paint the PVC, but make sure you get spray paint made for bonding to plastic.  Mine is scratching off too easily and will have to be repainted eventually. 

I used gorilla glue to glue the ears to the globe, then used clear silicone caulking to seal it all up.  White would have been just as good, I just had the clear on hand.

Just be veeeerrry careful cutting the holes.  I tried 3 different ways to get the holes cut and ruined two of the smaller globes (the awning lights). The only one that worked was the big round hole saw that fits in as a drill bit.


----------



## Ratpack

These are way cool.  DW will kill me, now I have another project!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

I used 12 inch globes and 6 inch globes from Home Depot.  The 12 inch globe was the hardest to find.  I had to go to a couple of HD's to find it, but it was worth it.


----------



## MBMacs

Well, I finally decided to give the Mickey lamp a try. I don't know how to build it for $50, it cost me $90 @ Home Depot, but well worth it. Got a lamp post globe kit, added 2 8" globes, 2"pvc, a plastic planter with some concrete, some black texturized plastic spray paint, and part of an old extension cord......Think it looks good for my 1st try, we'll see tonight when it gets dark.


----------



## stacktester

Quote from MBMACS: I don't know how to build it for $50, it cost me $90 @ Home Depot.

I can give you a hint Mac. I priced the globe that already had the bulb and wire. It was $26. The 2 smaller bulbs were around $20. The post was $50 alone so what you do is stick the post under the cart and act like you forgot it. Just kidding. After DD and I priced it all out I started to think why not use black pvc pipe and use that as a post. I bet it's sure cheaper. If you have to have the little bar across the middle I'm sure you could get a piece of wood or something from a crafts store. Just a thought. I'm making one before we see u at the fort Macs.


----------



## MBMacs

stacktester said:


> Quote from MBMACS: I don't know how to build it for $50, it cost me $90 @ Home Depot.
> 
> I can give you a hint Mac. I priced the globe that already had the bulb and wire. It was $26. The 2 smaller bulbs were around $20. The post was $50 alone so what you do is stick the post under the cart and act like you forgot it. Just kidding. After DD and I priced it all out I started to think why not use black pvc pipe and use that as a post. I bet it's sure cheaper. If you have to have the little bar across the middle I'm sure you could get a piece of wood or something from a crafts store. Just a thought. I'm making one before we see u at the fort Macs.




I got that big globe with the wire already to go, I was a tad bit lazy to do it from scratch. The pvc was the way to go for sure, I used the scrap as a filler while putting the concrete in the base. If you use the globe with the wire, get yourself 3 #10 machine screws and nuts to replace what comes with the globe, to secure it to the 2" female pvc adapter for the top. Also used another adapter to sit in the base.We just lit it up in the dark, man that thing is bright. Think we will switch to either a 40 watt bulb, or go all out and spend $2.97 on the 25 watt green bulb.   I figured better to  not meet store security and just go ahead and buy everything.......


----------



## stacktester

So did I read this right? You bought the post in the section where the bulbs are or you used pvc? PVC should have been a few bucks. Did you put an elbow in the flower pot for the cord?


----------



## olbear

We just made ours today. Here are a couple pics.











Blessings, 
Winnie and Fred


----------



## MBMacs

stacktester said:


> So did I read this right? You bought the post in the section where the bulbs are or you used pvc? PVC should have been a few bucks. Did you put an elbow in the flower pot for the cord?



I used 2" pvc, painted it. For the cord, I notched the rear of the post. During travel, the globes and cords will be seperate from post and base. I looked at buying a real post but even with the photo cell, I could not see spending $50+ just for a post.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

You all have done such a great job with these lights.  I plan on building one after our July 4th trip.  I don't think I will have time to build one before we go.  I'll use it when we go back in October and December.


----------



## olbear

Minnie's Mate said:


> I don't think I will have time to build one before we go.  I'll use it when we go back in October and December.



They are really quite easy actually. We did both of ours in one day. Go for it!

Blessings,
Winnie


----------



## stacktester

Well I finally broke down this morning and did it. I got the 12" globe with the outlet already attached and bought the two 6" globes for ears. I spent $56 on those 3 things plus a 10' piece of pvc pipe and the black spray paint. I already had an extension cord and I'm going to use a xmas tree stand for the base because the one I have is plastic and it's cracked so it doesn't hold water anyway. I knew I didn't throw it away for some reason lol. 

I haven't attached the ears because I forgot the silicone. I measured out my ears 5" from the center and used a hole saw with a drill bit to do my holes. IMHO I think that's the best method to cut the holes. The only drawback is it got hot and left like a ridge around the hole. Luckily I have a air powered drummel tool and it grounded the edges off smooth. The pole looks good and has a nice texture to it. I noticed the paint chipped a couple of places so I will have to touch up ocassionally. I was wondering if anybody ever used that purple primer first and then painted it. I think I may try it on some scrap and see if it flakes afterwards. 

Now we just need a banner like Macs or a wooden sign with our name.


----------



## MBMacs

stacktester said:


> Well I finally broke down this morning and did it. I got the 12" globe with the outlet already attached and bought the two 6" globes for ears. I spent $56 on those 3 things plus a 10' piece of pvc pipe and the black spray paint. I already had an extension cord and I'm going to use a xmas tree stand for the base because the one I have is plastic and it's cracked so it doesn't hold water anyway. I knew I didn't throw it away for some reason lol.
> 
> I haven't attached the ears because I forgot the silicone. I measured out my ears 5" from the center and used a hole saw with a drill bit to do my holes. IMHO I think that's the best method to cut the holes. The only drawback is it got hot and left like a ridge around the hole. Luckily I have a air powered drummel tool and it grounded the edges off smooth. The pole looks good and has a nice texture to it. I noticed the paint chipped a couple of places so I will have to touch up ocassionally. I was wondering if anybody ever used that purple primer first and then painted it. I think I may try it on some scrap and see if it flakes afterwards.
> 
> Now we just need a banner like Macs or a wooden sign with our name.



Stack,
I'll get my plumber to test out the primer on the pvc tomorrow at work. I am bringing the extra paint to touch up when we arrive.I used a drimmel also, made it easy to cut out the holes. Like the x-mas tree stand idea. Also picked up the green bulb for it.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

This is the Light Post My dad made for me!!


----------



## flrickd

very nice!!!!


----------



## 4mickey2

i guess you could say our family is cheating.  we bought the small globes at menards..

the large globe is a lamp post top (also at menards).  it has all the electrical stuff for the lamp.  so, just put in your ears and buy a lamp post and you are set..  

we didn't buy the lamp post.  we bought pvc and are able to slip the whole lamp w/post onto another in the yard or slide it off and take it with us camping...


----------



## DebbieT11

My DH has been working on one of these for us.... the only difference I'm seeing is that he used a hot melt glue gun to attach the ears to the head.  Dried fast and clear, and is still a bit pliable to handle the road movement.  Now, to decide where to store him....lol....


----------



## ButchsLilPrincess

i'll need to find this again in thehopefully near future .. I think ineed a few of these for theses for myself and the rest of my disney crazy family lol ..


----------



## schase726

Hi out there... My family and I just returned home today from the Fort and we want to know if there is any place we can buy one of the mickey globe lamp posts? We saw quite a few of them at the fort this weekend and now we have to have one or two. Please let me know!


----------



## Shorty82

schase726 said:


> Hi out there... My family and I just returned home today from the Fort and we want to know if there is any place we can buy one of the mickey globe lamp posts? We saw quite a few of them at the fort this weekend and now we have to have one or two. Please let me know!



The globe ones can't be bought and are home-made. Instructions on how to make one are in this thread.


----------



## Fayelyn

Thankfor the directions my husband made one it turned out beautiful


----------



## my3princes

After drooling over the lights in this thread I have finally tried my hand at making them.  I made 2 Mickey's and a Minnie.  My DM will get one of the Mickey Lamp posts for Christmas as we saw so many at FW in August and she loved them as much as me.  The other Mickey and the Minnie will travel with us in our camper, but also look terrific on our new Deck.

Here are is a daytime photo.  






I'll try to take a night time photo tonight and post it for you.

Thanks for all the inspiration.  I am so happy.


----------



## Praise2Him

Those are great! What did you make Minnie's bow out of? And how did you do it?

If I ever make one, I'd have to have Minnie because she's my favorite! (Shhh, don't tell Mickey!  LOL)


----------



## my3princes

Here are the night pictures of my new lamps


----------



## my3princes

Praise2Him said:


> Those are great! What did you make Minnie's bow out of? And how did you do it?
> 
> If I ever make one, I'd have to have Minnie because she's my favorite! (Shhh, don't tell Mickey!  LOL)



Minnie was much more complicated.  First I made the Mickey Head.  Then I decided that I needed a 5 foot length of red rope lights.  Did you know that you can't buy 5 foot lengths of rope lights, at least they aren't available around here and I didn't want to pay shipping costs.  After researching rope lights I determined that most run in 18" circuits which meant that I could cut them as long as my length was divisible by 18" so six feet it was.  I dug out my red Christmas rope lights and bit the bullet and cut them.  They worked    Next I formed back to back figure 8's using the rope light.  The 2 ends were then put inside the Mickey head through 2 holes drilled in the top.  Since the rope lights didn't want to lay correctly I used wire ties to hold them around the ears.  I used silicone to waterproof the holes.  I ran the cord through the inside of the globe.  I split the cord into 2 sections.  I hot glued the wires to the sides of the globe making them symmetrical as I knew they would be visible through the globe.  Next I drilled 2 holes into the light fixture to allow the wires to run through to the other wires.  All wires were then connected so that one plug turns on both the Mickey head and the bow.  I did have to notch the top of the pole to make room for the wires.  The last step was to use red electrical tape to hold the entire center of the bows.  There is actually a bow on each side of the ears, having the center in common.  Then I hot glued the polka dot fabric to the back of the rope lights.  A bit time consuming, but well worth it I think.  Let me know if you have more questions.

Deb


----------



## bgula

Gonna try my own version - got most of the parts.  However, my head is glass, not plastic.  All the glass places I've contacted say I've got a slim to none chance that the globe will survive trying to cut 2 holes.  Anyone got any ideas whether I can do this myself - and if so, how?  The professionals will try to use a hole saw with diamonds, but again, they say the globe will probably shatter.


----------



## ejmbibb

I read the directions on here and made a couple of these myself.  I changed it up just a little.  Made the head and the pole detachable so it would be easier to store in the camper.  (for those of you who know what a "fernco" is, I used one of those to make it easier to take apart) and put a electrical plug between the light and the pole so I can just run the extension up the pole and plug it in.  I found the light online 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100467334
it was about $55 then after I ordered it I was at a home depot in a different town and found the same thing for $26.  All together, I have about $50 in the complete light.  If anyone needs any info, feel free to pm me.

John


----------



## SilverMickey

This thread has given me the idea to bring new life to my solar lamp post! Maybe some small stakes to put around the patio!  Thanks for the great ideas!

One place we camp doesn't have electricity and the generator takes away from the quiet we sometimes crave so we use alot of solar lights... lay them in the sun for the day and use them in the camper at night.  Now Mickey will guide us!

Thanks!


----------



## disbugsmomma

Well, our lamp post is almost finished. We just have to glue some pieces together and do a little bit of wiring. But here is a picture of what it will look like unlit.






I will post a picture of it lit up when we get it finished.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

That's great!!!!!  BTW, that picture you have on your wall with the monorail~ I have it on a mug!  It says "Mom" and I get cranky when I don't have it for my morning coffe


----------



## flrickd

disbugsmomma said:


> Well, our lamp post is almost finished. We just have to glue some pieces together and do a little bit of wiring. But here is a picture of what it will look like unlit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a picture of it lit up when we get it finished.



Looks great, what did you use for the base?


----------



## disbugsmomma

The base is a christmas tree base that I painted to match the post.  I have a 4" to 3" reducer in there to keep it from wobbling too much. (That's one of the pieces that I need to glue in  )


----------



## flrickd

Good idea I think I will look at some garage sales for an old one.


----------



## 2goofycampers

bump,


----------



## RvUsa

Well, my two lamps were up for 2 weeks, through about 3 thunderstorms, and a couple of good wind storms and held up great!  If anyone wants directions, go to www.RvUsa.org and check em out!


----------



## happy_redhead

My dad took the directions and made me a HUGE Mickey Lamppost!  The head was a 16 inch globe with 8 inch ears!  He followed the directions given here and it looked fantastic!  Had several compliments on it.  It too survived the daily deluge and wind.


----------



## my3princes

happy_redhead said:


> My dad took the directions and made me a HUGE Mickey Lamppost!  The head was a 16 inch globe with 8 inch ears!  He followed the directions given here and it looked fantastic!  Had several compliments on it.  It too survived the daily deluge and wind.



Photos please


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I cant find a BIG ENOUGH globe for the head....my local HDepot and Lowes have the same ones that Flrickd used..THOSE LOOK GREAT, I dont mean that thats arent good enough...but i feel like the head part should be larger....but cant find the dang acrylic globes in any larger sizes...OR even if I could find smaller ear globes would be great, Ive never checked on ebay though....uhohhh....I feel an ebay binge coming on!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Rodger, I can get you the globe at home depot here and mail it to you with the mickey decal if you like,  It was about $26.  Let me know.  John


----------



## happy_redhead

Dad ordered the 16 inch glove off the internet and bought the 8 inch ones from HD.  I think the big one was around $30.  

As soon as I can figure out how to post a pic I will!


----------



## DznyRulz

happy_redhead said:


> The head was a 16 inch globe with 8 inch ears!



I just picked these up the other day at my local HD.  The first time I've found them in stock at HD or Lowes in my area.  The 8" globes were around $12 each and the 16" was around $25 (I think) so right off the bat I'm about $50 in the hole.  The other parts should come to around $15 so not too bad overall (imagine what Di$ney would charge). Yesterday I spent about an hour at HD looking at the PVC and the parts (time well spent in my opinion).  Of course I didn't have my globe with me, or the parts list, so I grabbed another one to use and found what I needed.  I get the parts home and look at my globe (16") and realize it is much larger than the one I used for measurements (12").  Doh!  So today I'll go back to HD, with my globe, to get the right sized parts.

I do have a question for the more experienced since I've never done this before.  When wiring the light socket to the wire, does it matter which wires are connected to which wires?  I "assuming" that since I'm just making a circuit, opened and closed by the light switch, it won't make a difference but I wanted to check before I electrocute myself.


----------



## RvUsa

When wiring, remember white to silver, black to bronze.  There should be 2 different colored screws on the plug, and the colors are on the wire.

John


----------



## DznyRulz

Thanks.


----------



## DznyRulz

I have finally started putting together my Mickey lamp post, I'm working on it in bits and pieces due to other projects/issues, so I thought I'd post a few pictures of my progress thus far.  I'm not good with these technical terms so bear with me.  Those of you in the construction or do-it-yourself-home remodeling field will know what these are.

Here is a picture of the parts I have gathered.  All purchased at Home Depot.  I'm using the big globes, 16" and 8".





I think this is a 4" coupler.  Inside of that is a 4" to 2" coupler.  I borrowed a rubber mallet at Home Depot to pound it in.  We, meaning DW, decided I should use 2" PVC pipe for the post so this will sit right on top.





Here it is flipped over.





I found this light socket in the section with the metal and PVC conduit.  It was on a low shelf and I looked past it a few times.  It is encased in rubber for outdoor use.





I can't remember if this is a 1" or 1 1/4" threaded PVC conduit coupler.  I found it in the same area as the light socket.  I bought it because of the size, it just happened to be threaded.





The light socket fits very snugly into the small coupler and that fits somewhat snug into the 4" to 2" coupler.  I'll hot glue the coupler in place.





The large globe fits perfectly onto the 4" coupler.





This is the first time I've really used a Dremel type tool.  I have a small rechargeable Dremel that I use on occasion for light stuff but it wasn't cutting it for this job so I purchased a Black & Decker RTX.  Man, does that thing have some torque.  The first ear hole I cut out didn't go so well.  It's not really that round (even though I did manage to trace circles where I wanted the ears) but I figure I can patch it up with the silicone.  The second ear hole went almost perfect.  I'm going to tack the ears in place with hot glue then silicone them.  One thing I have to figure out is how to keep the Mickey head on the 4" coupler.  I'm thinking some sort of screw through the globe into the coupler so I can remove it as needed.

Here are pictures of the Mickey head so far.  I bought an 8' replacement power cord at Wally World.





I was hoping the ears would be brighter.  This is using a 60 watt equivalent compact fluorescent bulb I had on hand.





I like the way this is turning out but I may opt to redo the large globe.  I'm sort of OCD, according to DW and DS, and the not-round ear hole (you can see it below the left ear above) is going to bug me.  It makes the one ear look a little off.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Cant you splice into the wires just below the globe and run a smaller socket to each ear, using like the large christmas bulbs?


----------



## ynottony99

BigDaddyRog said:


> Cant you splice into the wires just below the globe and run a smaller socket to each ear, using like the large christmas bulbs?



*I like that idea Rog.  I put a Y adapter in the socket so that I have 2 bulbs.  This raises them higher and out toward the ears, but still not filling them with light.*


----------



## RvUsa

I am willing to bet disnyrlz didn't cut holes for the ears, you probably just glued them on right?   As you can see in this picture, my ears were pretty bright with just one 60w bulb.






If you need my instructions, they are here


----------



## DznyRulz

No, I cut holes for the ears, 4" holes as the small globes have the 4" wide lip.  This way the ears would sit flush with the head.





Maybe it would be brighter if I use a 100 watt incandescent bulb instead of the smaller CFL.  My globe is also bigger so the light has farther to travel to the ears.  I'll have to play with it.  I like BDR's suggestion though I wonder if the wires would stick out when illuminated from inside.  It might be time for another trip to HD, quickly becoming a second home.


----------



## RvUsa

LOL, when I walk through the doors of HD, every yells "JOHN" at the same time.    My big globe is about 18" and with the type I have, the bulb is pretty close to the center of it.  I only used a 60w incan.  I would think that the cfl is probably your problem.

Hope you get it working.

John


----------



## ynottony99

*With the Y adapter I have 2 cpfls and it puts out a lot of light!!  It is hard to tell in the photo, but the ears are just a little dimmer than the head.  Has anyone used the color changing bulb?  If so where did you get it?*


----------



## BigDaddyRog

We saw the color changing bulbs when at the ft....very cool...not much for light....but a great disco/acid effect!!!


----------



## disbugsmomma

Well, I finally got pictures of the light lit up. I also had to work on my FIL's light post, so I also have a picture of his lit up.

My light, a little blurry...





Bradisgoofy's light...


----------



## ynottony99

disbugsmomma said:


> Well, I finally got pictures of the light lit up. I also had to work on my FIL's light post, so I also have a picture of his lit up.
> 
> My light, a little blurry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bradisgoofy's light...



*Those look great!!!!  What kind of bulb did you use?  I like how deep the green is.  *


----------



## BigDaddyRog

No kidding....great for DIS members!!!


----------



## RvUsa

I want 2 of those bulbs too.


----------



## Mmketeer

olbear said:


> We just made ours today. Here are a couple pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blessings,
> Winnie and Fred



Wow, you're very talented with a paint brush!


----------



## lisa8200

ynottony99 said:


> *With the Y adapter I have 2 cpfls and it puts out a lot of light!!  It is hard to tell in the photo, but the ears are just a little dimmer than the head.  Has anyone used the color changing bulb?  If so where did you get it?*



We don't use a color changing bulb but, we use a stained glass bulb from wally world. it puts a variety of colors in the lampost.





You can see the ears in person, I don't know why they don't show up on film,,, I mean pictures. film is going to be like albums soon, if it's not already.


----------



## 2goofycampers

we were looking at those stained glass bulbs at wal-mart a couple hours ago wondering how they would look...thanks.....they have  GE party light bulbs in green and assorted colors, maybe they are in the green lit Mickey head here?


----------



## kc5grw

I found my color changing bulbs at Lowes. Like BDR said, they don't put out a lot of light, but I prefer it that way.


----------



## ynottony99

kc5grw said:


> I found my color changing bulbs at Lowes. Like BDR said, they don't put out a lot of light, but I prefer it that way.



*Mine puts out more light than is needed, really more than it should our of regard for fellow campers I suppose.  I am glad to know that Lowes has those color change bulb.  I use my light at home all the time and need it to light up the yard.  When I am at FW it can be time for the color changing or maybe the multi-color.*


----------



## bradisgoofy

In post #128 the second light is mine. I used one of those spiral light bulbs, it is a green party light. I believe DDIL is using green LEDs in their light.


----------



## ynottony99

*They both look great.  Thanks for the info.*


----------



## disbugsmomma

We used green super-bright LED's.  We have 12 in the base and 6 in each ear.  They are mounted to plastic discs (think plastic kitty litter jug)  and hot glued onto the base of each globe.  It's really not as bright as I thought it would be when compared to FIL's light, but that's ok, we don't really want it to see by.  I just wanted the ears to be lit up too.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Where would I find the led's in green....I really like the even light distribution form the L.E.D.s, I think I'd like to use them also.


----------



## disbugsmomma

There is a seller on ebay that we ordered ours from.  Dh ordered so I don't know their name.


----------



## DznyRulz

disbugsmomma said:


> We used green super-bright LED's.  We have 12 in the base and 6 in each ear.  They are mounted to plastic discs (think plastic kitty litter jug)  and hot glued onto the base of each globe.  It's really not as bright as I thought it would be when compared to FIL's light, but that's ok, we don't really want it to see by.  I just wanted the ears to be lit up too.



That is an intriguing solution, I'll have to look into it.  I would like to get more light into the ears as well and using LEDs would solve the problem of having to replace a bulb.  I'm also going to try to find a way to move the CFL higher into the head.  HD has an expandable, 6"-14", 1 1/4 adaptor but they want something like $15 for it.  I don't think so.  Maybe a paper towel tube instead.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

DznyRulz said:


> ..  Maybe a paper towel tube instead.



Possible fire hazard...but a FLAMING MICKEY HEAD would be very cool, but only for about 5 minutes!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

These might work







I saw them on the internet from these guys
http://www.aquariumguys.com/incandescent.html
You should be able to get them from any aquarium shop.
You could install them so the tips are in the ears and the base is in the head.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

TheGreatGonzo said:


> These might work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them on the internet from these guys
> http://www.aquariumguys.com/incandescent.html
> You should be able to get them from any aquarium shop.
> You could install them so the tips are in the ears and the base is in the head.



Gonzo...thats so simple it borders on GENIUS!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

Just read the first line of my signature.

Really I've been thinking about making one and trying to figure out how to do it. I was replacing an exit sign today which uses similar lamps and it hit me like a ton of bricks. You even have a choice of colors.


----------



## kc5grw

ynottony99 said:


> *Mine puts out more light than is needed, really more than it should our of regard for fellow campers I suppose. I am glad to know that Lowes has those color change bulb. I use my light at home all the time and need it to light up the yard. When I am at FW it can be time for the color changing or maybe the multi-color.*


 
It's funny about the color changing light. I was at Lowes picking up the other supplies I needed for the lamp(I had ordered the globes online). I was wandering through the lighting section and they had one of the bulbs in a display lamp. It was at that point I decided that I needed the color changing bulb.


----------



## chief19spixi

Here is a pic of our mickey lamp during the day at gettysburg campground







Here is a pic of it at night


----------



## bgula

DznyRulz said:


> No, I cut holes for the ears, 4" holes as the small globes have the 4" wide lip.  This way the ears would sit flush with the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be brighter if I use a 100 watt incandescent bulb instead of the smaller CFL.  My globe is also bigger so the light has farther to travel to the ears.  I'll have to play with it.  I like BDR's suggestion though I wonder if the wires would stick out when illuminated from inside.  It might be time for another trip to HD, quickly becoming a second home.



I have the same kind of "head" globe.  12" in diameter, but no lip or anything.  I can't find anything big enough to use as a base to attach it to the pole.  What did you use and where did you find it?


----------



## DznyRulz

bgula said:


> I have the same kind of "head" globe.  12" in diameter, but no lip or anything.  I can't find anything big enough to use as a base to attach it to the pole.  What did you use and where did you find it?



Take a look back at post #119 on page 8.  I think I used a 16" globe for the head but I haven't measured it.  I know the ears are 8", according to the sticker.  Everything was found at Home Depot.  The problem I have to find a solution for is the light sits too low in the base.  I need to move it up higher to get more light in the ears.  There have been a couple of suggestions made but I haven't had time to work on it lately.


----------



## bgula

DznyRulz said:


> Take a look back at post #119 on page 8.  I think I used a 16" globe for the head but I haven't measured it.  I know the ears are 8", according to the sticker.  Everything was found at Home Depot.  The problem I have to find a solution for is the light sits too low in the base.  I need to move it up higher to get more light in the ears.  There have been a couple of suggestions made but I haven't had time to work on it lately.



The hole in my 12" globe is 5 1/4" in diameter, so the 4" coupler is not big enough, hence my problem.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## akamom

Looks like I just added another thing on dh's honey do list!


----------



## DznyRulz

bgula said:


> The hole in my 12" globe is 5 1/4" in diameter, so the 4" coupler is not big enough, hence my problem.  Anyone have any suggestions?



I just measured the opening in my globe and it is also 5 1/4".  It sits perfectly on the coupler.  Take your globe to HD and try it out.  I spent so much time in the PVC aisle trying different things that I was getting funny looks.  Maybe you will also find something else that meets your needs.


----------



## DznyRulz

bgula,

I purchased a new 12" globe this past Friday (I thought I had previously purchased a 16" globe, my bad) and I noticed it didn't sit quite right on the 4" coupler.  Looking closely I could see that the hole was slightly out of round and about 1/8" larger than the other globe I have.  Now I see what you were talking about.  Obviously there is no standard hole opening with the globes.  I'll have to take the 4" coupler to the globe section and try it out on different globes until I find a good one.


----------



## VACAMPER

Do most of you paint your post black?  I was thinking of painting mine Mickey colors red, yellow & black strips.  Would this be to busy?  Then I wanted to attach white mickey hands holding the musket mickey sign.  Haven't figured this out exactly.  Any opinions?


----------



## DznyRulz

If you look back though this thread you'll see all sorts of decorating ideas.  There's even a Pooh lamp.


----------



## mrsscooter

I wanted hubby to attach a flag bracket to ours, but wasnt sure it would be to top heavy.  Has anyone done this???


----------



## VACAMPER

I finished our lamp post.  I hope the picture posted?


----------



## VACAMPER

Crap!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

This is the last time i'm trying!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog

You'll get the hang of it VAcamper.....great light!!!! Are those paper machet shoes? Too cool. I like that sign sitting on the sofa too!!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Thanks!  Some harmlessly strange person made it for me. 

Thanks for posting my picture.  I told my husband you would when you saw that I couldn't figure it out.

The shoes are made out of styrofoam.  We wanted to make Mickey hands to hold the Fort FIENDS sign but they didn't turn out.  We don't have time to redo them since we're leaving Fri. AM. for the fort.


----------



## chief19spixi

that is some lamp!! cool!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Wow!  That looks great!

OT: I must also tell you that you are extremely intelligent having dark carpet in the house!  Mine is polka dotted, and that wasn't done intentionally!


----------



## VACAMPER

It shows everything.  Thats why its about to be ripped up and hardwood put down.

back to lamp post......


----------



## Us3

GREAT great job on the lamp post.  We also leave Friday morning and haven't finished ours ....too much to do and not enough time to do it!  We might finish it tonight or tomorrow depending on time...hope to meet you while we're both there!


----------



## VACAMPER

Hope to see you there.  I need to call and see if they can give me a loop number.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

We have requested loop 300.  Don't know if we will get it or not.  Post the phone number if you have it handy and I'll call and see if we can get it.  We arrive on Saturday.  

Great light.  I'll be cruising one evening and I'll be looking for it.

What size globes did you use.  I am thinking either 16" or 14" with 8" for the ears.  I haven't been able to find 12" with a  throat that will fit in a pre-made lamp post I already have.  I'm taking the lazy route and just want to drill the holes for the ears and silicone them one!


----------



## VACAMPER

407-824-2900

The light should stand out.  It might be a bit to much.  We had to settle for small globes 8" and 6".  We didn't have time to order.  We also used silicone for attaching the ears.  Seems to be holding up.  We did cut holes so that more light would get to the ears.


----------



## ynottony99

mrsscooter said:


> I wanted hubby to attach a flag bracket to ours, but wasnt sure it would be to top heavy.  Has anyone done this???



*I have mine on a standard yard light post, and run a piece of CPVC pipe through the hole for the decorative cross bar, that is long enough for my Mickey flag.  As you can see I fasten mine to the tongue of the TT with bungees or wire ties, and never have an issue with it.  I don't know how it would do with a free standing base.*


----------



## Minnie's Mate

VACAMPER said:


> 407-824-2900
> 
> The light should stand out.  It might be a bit to much.  We had to settle for small globes 8" and 6".  We didn't have time to order.  We also used silicone for attaching the ears.  Seems to be holding up.  We did cut holes so that more light would get to the ears.


Thanks for the number.  I'll keep an eye out for your light post.  It is very unique the way you striped the post.


----------



## CampingChristy

This is ours......thanks Dad!


----------



## HappyCamper87

I printed my instructions from John today, DH actually seemed eager to please me and construct it.  

And, more important than that, it juggled my sloooow brain and reminded me that I have Mickey Icon Christmas lights that I bought my last trip to the Christmas Shop in Downtown Disney.  I have been ringing my hands trying to find Disney lights for our awning and they were in my storage shelf all the time!  I love those lights and I can not believe I did not think of it before.  

Anyway now that I've shared how slow I am I thought you all might like to know they are or were available in Downtown Disney. 

Happy Lighting!


----------



## Minnie's Mate

VACAMPER said:


> 407-824-2900
> 
> The light should stand out.  It might be a bit to much.  We had to settle for small globes 8" and 6".  We didn't have time to order.  We also used silicone for attaching the ears.  Seems to be holding up.  We did cut holes so that more light would get to the ears.



We not only saw your light post, we wound up two sites down from you.  We were the Airstream in site 1607!  Unfortunately, the only time we saw anyone at your site was when we were pulling in.  I wanted to stop by and say "Hi" and complement you on how good it looked, but never caught you there when we went by.

We were there from Saturday 'till Wednesday.  I had to be back at work on Thursday for some meetings I couldn't get out of...work does get in the way some times, darn it.

Any way, great job!


----------



## VACAMPER

Oh Man!!  Sorry I missed you.  Would have loved to meet up.  I hope you didn't look at the lamp post to close, when we were setting up my husband dropped it first thing and busted the globe.  Oh well, we wanted a bigger one anyway.  I can't believe we were that close and never met.  We hit the parks pretty hard since our friends that came with us had never been to WDW at all.  We didn't really get to enjoy the campground as much as we would have liked.  I will plan differently next time.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

I know what you mean about not getting to enjoy the campground much.  We had planned to be there the whole week, but work obligations forced us to change our plans.  We decided to board our two year old cocker spaniel (Sulley, AKA James P. Sullivan of Monsters, Inc.) because we knew we wouldn't have any time to spend with him.  

On the bright side, my mom joined us and got to spend time with the grand-kids and us so we did have a great trip, although a shorter than planned one.  I tried to book Memorial Day Weekend, but they were already booked solid so I'll keep checking to see if there is a cancellation.  But, we'll be back for the 4th of July if not before!


----------



## Mmketeer

Bumping! I had to go all the way back to the 5th page to find this thread and I still have to work on mine...


----------



## Minnie's Mate

Minnie's Mate said:


> I know what you mean about not getting to enjoy the campground much.  We had planned to be there the whole week, but work obligations forced us to change our plans.  We decided to board our two year old cocker spaniel (Sulley, AKA James P. Sullivan of Monsters, Inc.) because we knew we wouldn't have any time to spend with him.
> 
> On the bright side, my mom joined us and got to spend time with the grand-kids and us so we did have a great trip, although a shorter than planned one.  I tried to book Memorial Day Weekend, but they were already booked solid so I'll keep checking to see if there is a cancellation.  But, we'll be back for the 4th of July if not before!


Update: We managed to get Memorial Day Weekend--Friday night through Sunday night.  Persistence pays. 

I ordered my globes from www.lightpostglobes.com and got the 12" and 8" globes.  I bought a 4" hole saw at Home Depot this past weekend so I can put it together.  I'm going to use a Holiday lamp post that we bought for this purpose last fall and hope the little "flame" candle light bulb will be bright enough to illuminate it.  If not, there will be another trip to Home Depot!

BTW, the hole saw was two separate pieces and one was $20 and the mandrel was $13.  I have more in the plastic globes than the lamp post and nearly as much in the saw that I'll only use to cut two holes!


----------



## flrickd

Minnie's Mate said:


> Update: We managed to get Memorial Day Weekend--Friday night through Sunday night.  Persistence pays.
> 
> I ordered my globes from www.lightpostglobes.com and got the 12" and 8" globes.  I bought a 4" hole saw at Home Depot this past weekend so I can put it together.  I'm going to use a Holiday lamp post that we bought for this purpose last fall and hope the little "flame" candle light bulb will be bright enough to illuminate it.  If not, there will be another trip to Home Depot!
> 
> BTW, the hole saw was two separate pieces and one was $20 and the mandrel was $13.  I have more in the plastic globes than the lamp post and nearly as much in the saw that I'll only use to cut two holes!



Let us know how the hole saw works .


----------



## bradisgoofy

This is our post at site 320 last April.






We used the hole saw too, just go very slowly.


----------



## PanFanAL

I agree about going slowly. My cordless drill was dead, and instead of waiting for it to charge, I switched the hammer drill over to the regular drill setting. It was way too fast and busted the globe into pieces. Gotta go back to HD sometime.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

You sound about as patient as me!!


----------



## PanFanAL

Yeah, I grabbed the cordless and it was dead. As I looked around the hammer drill was right there, I figured more power more better! WRONG! Oh well, I tend to do that kind of thing. Kinda like Tim the Tool Man Taylor from Home Improvement!


----------



## flrickd

bradisgoofy said:


> This is our post at site 320 last April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used the hole saw too, just go very slowly.


Looks great!!!!  I used a jig saw with a pilot hole on the first one and it was tough and slow to keep it even, hole saw sounds better.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

Thanks for the advise.  One of the two saws I looked at was for installing recessed lights and it had a grit instead of teeth and the man at HD said to keep it wet so it wouldn't melt the plastic so I decided to go with the regular hole saw.


----------



## auntie

Has anyone ever taken orders for these?  I don't think I'll ever get around to making one. 
Some how I don't think it would turn out as beautiful as some those that have been posted.


----------



## RvUsa

I made one and delivered it to bex in March at the fort, but the shipping would be killer.

For anyone who cares, here is the page I made on how to make them.

Here is the picture of one at the fort.


Sorry the pic is so big, scroll -> to see the lamp post.


----------



## Us3

We are finally getting around to finishing our post...I'll post a pic soon.  For those of you who like the color changing bulbs...we finally found them at Wal-Mart.  You can have a static light in different colors, flashing colors, or smooth transitions.  The bulb was only $7!


----------



## djbogue

I made one last year and would like to redo the base. Right now I have it on plywood attached by a rubber tube. Can you tell me what you did for the base? I'm thinking about a flower pot. But would like to be able to remove it for traveling.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I have a large bucket that I put a 3inch elbow inside and cut a hole in the side and top for the elbow to stick out.  I then filled the remaining void with sandbox sand and sealed the top with boatlife caulking.  It has a handle and works very well. I can feed the wire through the elbow and the pole can be removed for storage. Here is a picture.


----------



## 77ed

Us3 said:


> We are finally getting around to finishing our post...I'll post a pic soon.  For those of you who like the color changing bulbs...we finally found them at Wal-Mart.  You can have a static light in different colors, flashing colors, or smooth transitions.  The bulb was only $7!



I looked at the wal-mart site and could not find those bulbs. Do you have the part # or maker?  My wife really wants one.


----------



## my3princes

77ed said:


> I looked at the wal-mart site and could not find those bulbs. Do you have the part # or maker?  My wife really wants one.



I couldn't find it at our Walmart either.  I'd love to find them before our upcoming trip.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

I have half finished "gluing" the "ears" on mine.  I had to prop it against a vertical surface while the silicone dried on the first.  My younger son really got into helping so I decided to wait 'till he could help with the final ear.  

I am using a Christmas lamp post kit I purchased back at Christmas and just swapping the round globe with the ears for the carriage light lamp cover instead of trying to build the post from scratch so I will have to go to HD tomorrow and get a couple of screws like used to hold ceiling light globes on to secure the Mickey head onto the lamp post.

I'll try and attach photos once I'm finished.


----------



## Us3

Darn, I threw away the packaging, but the bulb says it by Feit Electric.  A19/LED/Party Bulb.  I would have never found it if I had not called before hand and the guy told me they had it.  It was close to other party bulbs and black light bulbs.  Others have said that they found them at Lowes.  Our Lowes didn't have it though.  

Good luck finding one!


----------



## 77ed

Thank you, I will try that.


----------



## Nickimouse

I had to pop in and say, WOW!  
I can't believe it's been almost 3 years since I started this thread. I'm so glad everyone is having so much fun making the lights. Last July we drove around the loops in our golf cart and didn't see any other Mickey lights. I guess no Disers that week.The Hay ride stopped and checked out our Mickey and Minnie one night! 

Continued good fun everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Us3 said:


> Darn, I threw away the packaging, but the bulb says it by Feit Electric.  A19/LED/Party Bulb.  I would have never found it if I had not called before hand and the guy told me they had it.  It was close to other party bulbs and black light bulbs.  Others have said that they found them at Lowes.  Our Lowes didn't have it though.
> 
> Good luck finding one!



How bright is the lightonce in the globe?  We've been using 100 watt on our deck and it lights up nicely.  I'm thinking these bulbs don't put out much light


----------



## Us3

It isn't as bright as I would like it to be, but it really does look cool at night.  Honestly, I'm using the post as decoration rather than a light source.


----------



## ffpm63

I used a rotory type tool to cut the holes. I bought a regular lamp post tha was a closeout that has an outlet so I am planning on modifing a extension cord to have two male ends and plug it into the outlet also put the post upside down so the outlet is on the bottom.  I found the LED bulb at menards but it is not very bright so I am using a green floresent bulb for mine. Thanks for the Idea it has been fun to make so far.


----------



## 1goofy1

My DH did an awesome job and I just could not wait to show it off.


----------



## VACAMPER

Looks Good!


----------



## Isi

Wow that really is a great job...


----------



## auntie

Wow..that did come out good Michell


----------



## bgula

1goofy1 said:


> My DH did an awesome job and I just could not wait to show it off.



I'm in the process of making up one of these myself and I was wondering where you find the cross bar for hanging signs, etc.?


----------



## DznyRulz

Michelle, you're right, DH did an awsome job.  He should post his instructions and parts list as well.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

I finished ours last night but I ran into a snag.  I had purchased a Christmas lamp post kit last Christmas so I wouldn't have to deal with building the post, base, wiring, light socket, globe base, and cross bar.  Well, the bulb socket takes a night light bulb.  It is shaped like a candle and came with two flickering bulbs.  When I read the only material that came with the snap together kit (actually a tag on the plug where the fuse is located) it said to use only 1 watt bulbs equal to the one that came with the kit!  My wife had purchased 60 watt clear round chandelier bulbs to light up the lamp but now we can't use them and we leave tomorrow.  I don't have time to do a complete re-wire so we will have the dimmest Mickey Light at Ft. Wilderness this weekend! 

When we get back I'll have to go back to the beginning of this thread and get the parts list and start over. 

BTW, 1goofy1, your husband did a great job.  Hope mine will shine as bright as yours will.


----------



## flrickd

1goofy1 said:


> My DH did an awesome job and I just could not wait to show it off.



Tell him  Great job


----------



## 1goofy1

VACAMPER said:


> Looks Good!





Isi said:


> Wow that really is a great job...





auntie said:


> Wow..that did come out good Michell


Thank you all.  I will let him know.



bgula said:


> I'm in the process of making up one of these myself and I was wondering where you find the cross bar for hanging signs, etc.?


I will get with him and get a list of parts.



DznyRulz said:


> Michelle, you're right, DH did an awsome job.  He should post his instructions and parts list as well.


Thanks



Minnie's Mate said:


> BTW, 1goofy1, your husband did a great job.  Hope mine will shine as bright as yours will.


Thanks



flrickd said:


> Tell him  Great job



I sure will...Thanks.


----------



## DznyRulz

I finally found time this past Saturday to finish, almost, my Mickey lamp.  I will have to paint the pole and decide on a base but I did outfit it with a 100w CFL and it was plenty bright.  So bright in fact that it would be too bright for a campground.  I'll have to look into that color changing bulb.











Without letting my camera adjust for the brightness.


----------



## 1goofy1

Here is a parts list for our Mickey Lamp Post that my DH made.  All of our items were purchased at Home Depot. lmao: some assembly required)

2 - 6 In. Opal Acrylic Replacment Globe With Neck - part# CP3086

1 - 12 In. Exterior Opal Post Top Globe Fixture - part# 213-192

1 - Black, 80 In. Aluminum Post Light With Photo Eye - part# CP295-320

1 - Black Contractor Grade Cast Aluminum Pier Base - part# CP349

Clear Silicone - RTV

4 - 1/4 x 20 x 3/4 stainless taper head screws

4 - Wire Nuts (yellow)

4 - 1/4 x 20 Tee nuts

Extention Cord - however length you want

For the Base - 3/4" oak plywood

Later on I will have my DH write up the tools he used and how he put it together.


----------



## PixieDust32

I found it.


----------



## klineyqueen

The lamps are so cool!!!  I want my DH to make me one too!


----------



## bgula

I've had my version together for a few weeks now.  Worked out great, although with a mixture of Canadian and American pieces, it made for some interesting tries at getting things to fit together!

It'll be coming with us in a few weeks, so anyone at FW from July 27 - ~Aug 26 can check it out.


----------



## Gatordad

bgula said:


> I've had my version together for a few weeks now.  Worked out great, although with a mixture of Canadian and American pieces, it made for some interesting tries at getting things to fit together!
> 
> It'll be coming with us in a few weeks, so anyone at FW from July 27 - ~Aug 26 can check it out.




good job, looks awesome!


----------



## DznyRulz

We'll be at The Fort the 7th - 14th.  We'll have our Mickey light as well but he won't be as dressed up.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

I finally got mine together.  I used a lamp post from a decorative Christmas lamp post that came with a flickering candle light and a carriage lamp.  I removed the candle fixture and replaced the wiring and put in a socket that would hold a conventional light bulb.  I then ordered my globes on-line from www.lampglobes.com.  

I had read years ago in a "how to draw Mickey Mouse" book that his ears are 3/4 the diameter of his head.  To verify this, I measured the ears on our Mickey Chip-n-dip bowls and the ears were approximately 3/4 the diameter of the head so the closest sizes I could find were a 12" and two 8" globes.  With shipping that cost about $70.  I like these proportions pretty well.  With all the parts, globe, and Christmas lamp post, I have about $135 invested...more than I had planned.

I also added a light sensor that would turn the light on at dusk and off at dawn.  It was a simple fixture that screwed in under the light bulb into the socket and the bulb would screw into it.  This didn't work because the light reflected off the interior of the white globe and caused the sensor to turn the bulb off.  It would immediately sense darkness and turn the bulb back on and "see" the light being reflected again and immediately shut the bulb off.  Needless to say I had a strobe affect.   So I removed it and just plugged it in when we returned to the Airstream and unplugged it when we went to bed.

Sorry, I don't have a picture posted yet to share.


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

Around the holidays I found light timers that turn on the lights at dusk and then leave them on for a set amount of time. They just plug in with a short cord and then your lights plug into the bottom of the timer. They're rain tight and can be used outdoors. Something similar to the 5th or 6th ones down on this page:
http://www.nextag.com/outdoor-timer/products-html
I keep a couple of them in the camper.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

Thanks Richard, I'll have to look for something like that before we head back down to the Ft. at Christmas week.


----------



## DznyRulz

TheGreatGonzo said:


> Around the holidays I found light timers that turn on the lights at dusk and then leave them on for a set amount of time. They just plug in with a short cord and then your lights plug into the bottom of the timer.



Home Depot carries a version of this type of timer (click picture)





As does Camping World (click picture)


----------



## Mmketeer

Minnie's Mate said:


> Thanks Richard, I'll have to look for something like that before we head back down to the Ft. at Christmas week.



Yup, this is definetly what I use too.  Actually, I use it for all my decorations at my campsite. Cause' I can set it for whatever time dusk is and have it automatically turn off before we go to bed around 11pm. I figure Disney already charges enough money for their sites and the more money I can save them in electricty, hopefully the less their pass on additonal charges to me.


----------



## Mmketeer

Okay ya'll any ideas on where I can get the color changing light bulb for my Mickey lamp post? I have checked Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, Kmart and Target around here to no avail. I need alot of wattage though, none of those 50, 75 or 90 watt ones. Thanks!


----------



## daddyscooltv

Mmketeer said:


> Okay ya'll any ideas on where I can get the color changing light bulb for my Mickey lamp post? I have checked Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, Kmart and Target around here to no avail. I need alot of wattage though, none of those 50, 75 or 90 watt ones. Thanks!



I just ordered 2 off of ebay last week.  They are the LED bulbs, I should be receiving them any day now.


----------



## Aquayne

I have read most of this wonderful thread. I have yet to see a description for painting the pole black. I have a lot of experience painting pvc for aquarium use. 
It is not easy to get the paint to stick. It wants to flake off over time. The answer is to use pvc primer or acetone to rub down the surface. 
After it dries then paint with Fusion plastic paint. It actually melts into the pvc. 
DO NOT GET IT ON THE GLOBES!  It cannot be removed. After it cures it will hold up to about any weather. It can be scuffed but it will not flake. 

Wayne 
Aquayne


----------



## DznyRulz

Aquayne said:


> I have read most of this wonderful thread. I have yet to see a description for painting the pole black. I have a lot of experience painting pvc for aquarium use.
> It is not easy to get the paint to stick. It wants to flake off over time. The answer is to use pvc primer or acetone to rub down the surface.
> After it dries then paint with Fusion plastic paint. It actually melts into the pvc.
> DO NOT GET IT ON THE GLOBES!  It cannot be removed. After it cures it will hold up to about any weather. It can be scuffed but it will not flake.



Thanks Wayne.  I just used Rustoleum.  It seems to be holding up nice.  The only problem I encountered was when DW and SIL taped the decorations to the pole and base.  Some of the tape pull off some of the paint.  Easy enough to touch up.  Would it be possible to prep the painted surface to use the Fusion paint or would I need to start over?


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

Krylon makes a spray paint for plastic chairs and such. i'd think that would work.


----------



## bgula

I'll post this again as it did not elicit any response a while back.  Does anyone know where I can buy the cross piece that some people have in their poles for hanging signs or family names?  I can't seem to find anything anywhere.


----------



## 2goofycampers

bgula said:


> I'll post this again as it did not elicit any response a while back.  Does anyone know where I can buy the cross piece that some people have in their poles for hanging signs or family names?  I can't seem to find anything anywhere.



I have no idea, but I did PM someone who would know to come and give you a suggestion.


----------



## RvUsa

Denise sent me this link,  I am pretty sure you can get them at the home depot, they are in the area where the posts are, usually in the lighting section, with all the outdoor lights etc. 

If you can't find them, please email or pm me, and I will see what I can do....

John

PS.  Here is my page for how I did my post...

http://www.rvusa.org/rv'ing_tips_and_guides.htm


----------



## Mmketeer

daddyscooltv said:


> I just ordered 2 off of ebay last week.  They are the LED bulbs, I should be receiving them any day now.



Cool. Let me know how they work for you.  I have about a week or so before I need to order one.


----------



## daddyscooltv

Mmketeer said:


> Cool. Let me know how they work for you.  I have about a week or so before I need to order one.



I received them today and they are great they actually match the one that I allready have so now I have a spare. Here is the ones that I purchased http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350073132146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=022


----------



## Aquayne

krylon makes fusion paint I think. Do not get the Plastidip brand it is different and does not melt in like the fusion brand. I have some pipes under salt water for over 7 years that never flaked. 

I dont think you would have start over to cover flakes. Just prep and paint over. Wa la tu done.

Wayne 
Aquayne


----------



## Aquayne

bgula said:


> I'll post this again as it did not elicit any response a while back.  Does anyone know where I can buy the cross piece that some people have in their poles for hanging signs or family names?  I can't seem to find anything anywhere.



You could drill a hole all the way through, push a dowel or 1/2" cpvc through for the cross pieces. Get two bounce balls from the gumball machine and drill holes, or just glue them onto the end. Then paint the whole thing to match.  

Wayne 
Aquayne


----------



## g8trmom1

My Dad drilled hole and put a dowel through with the wooden ball ends.  He spray painted it to match the PVC.


----------



## mrtroutjedi

g8trmom1 said:


> My Dad drilled hole and put a dowel through with the wooden ball ends.  He spray painted it to match the PVC.



Thats what I did too and 2 hose clamps to keep it from moving around.


----------



## DznyRulz

bgula said:


> I'll post this again as it did not elicit any response a while back.  Does anyone know where I can buy the cross piece that some people have in their poles for hanging signs or family names?  I can't seem to find anything anywhere.



I did see them at Home Depot, in the lighting section, hanging on an end-cap.


----------



## bgula

Thanks for the suggestions.  I checked at my local home depot, but didn't see anything, but then again, you seem to have more selection in the US, so I might check when I get to FW.  The dowel idea isn't bad either.


----------



## bgula

daddyscooltv said:


> I received them today and they are great they actually match the one that I allready have so now I have a spare. Here is the ones that I purchased http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350073132146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=022



These are quite interesting!  How bright are these bulbs?  I use 2 13W (or 60W equivalent) fluorescent bulbs in my light and it's just perfect.  How would these compare?


----------



## Mmketeer

daddyscooltv said:


> I received them today and they are great they actually match the one that I allready have so now I have a spare. Here is the ones that I purchased http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350073132146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=022



daddyscooltv, THANKS very much. It sounds perfect, so I just used your link and ordered mine too.  I love Ebay. <BG>


----------



## Shan-man

Subbing


----------



## gmflanigan

bgula said:


> I'll post this again as it did not elicit any response a while back.  Does anyone know where I can buy the cross piece that some people have in their poles for hanging signs or family names?  I can't seem to find anything anywhere.



Ours came that way--it is a light post we got at Menards.  The rest of the light isn't done yet but we're working on it.


----------



## njcamper95

you might find one in homedepo or lowes other wise you may have to build something yourself good luck
if you decide to build it yourself yo maybe able to use a piece of pvc pipe maybe around 1" then use either a rubber ball or wood ball for the ends just a tought as i said good luck


----------



## Shan-man

Well, I am 95% done with the most complicated Mickey lamp post ever devised! I just painted the pole tonight and finished the last bit of wiring. What makes it so complicated you ask? I decided I wanted three bulbs: one 100w in the head, and one 40w in each ear. To get the bulbs in the ears I needed a flexible shaft to mount the bulb sockets to, so they could be bent into the ears. I used a couple of microphone goosenecks. With them bent into proper position they won't fit through the neck of the globe, so I needed a way to swivel the goosenecks 90 degrees to the rear so their bends compliment and they fit in, and then a way to swivel them back once inside. It was quite a bit of engineering and woodworking (yes, woodworking for a Mickey lamp!) but it is working! I love the uniform glow from the three bulbs. Tomorrow, once the paint is dry, I will mount the base into a flower pot and call it done. I will post finished photos soon. I also finished up my Mickey rope-light hoop thingy, whatchamacallit! I'll post pics of it too.


----------



## DznyRulz

This I gotta see.  I can't wait.


----------



## njcamper95

sounds great but we need pics


----------



## Shan-man

Unfortunately, I am no further along than last post regarding the Mickey Lamp Post. I promise to post as soon as it is ready for prime time. I did  however get a pic of my finished Mickey Rope Light thingy.






This was made using one 9' piece of 3/4" PEX, 2 4.5' pieces of 3/4" PEX, three couplers to join the PEX into loops, one 18' rope light (candy cane colors from Wal*Mart), two pipe clamps to hold the ears on, and about a thousand cable zip ties to hold the rope to the PEX armatures. I would only use this method if you already have a PEX crimp tool, but I think it turned out nice. The ears even have a slightly oblong shape like a real Mickey.


----------



## 2goofycampers

OOOOOOOOH AAAAAAAAH.


----------



## DznyRulz

That looks great.  I love it.


----------



## LarryJ

Shan-man said:


> Well, I am 95% done with the most complicated Mickey lamp post ever devised! I just painted the pole tonight and finished the last bit of wiring. What makes it so complicated you ask? I decided I wanted three bulbs: one 100w in the head, and one 40w in each ear. To get the bulbs in the ears I needed a flexible shaft to mount the bulb sockets to, so they could be bent into the ears. I used a couple of microphone goosenecks. With them bent into proper position they won't fit through the neck of the globe, so I needed a way to swivel the goosenecks 90 degrees to the rear so their bends compliment and they fit in, and then a way to swivel them back once inside. It was quite a bit of engineering and woodworking (yes, woodworking for a Mickey lamp!) but it is working! I love the uniform glow from the three bulbs. Tomorrow, once the paint is dry, I will mount the base into a flower pot and call it done. I will post finished photos soon. I also finished up my Mickey rope-light hoop thingy, whatchamacallit! I'll post pics of it too.



Like you I would want three bulbs and while I haven't started, I'm thinking of a 12" with a lip and two 6" with a threaded bottom to screw into the head.  That way I could easily change the bulbs in each ear.   HERE is a place that sells the threaded globes and with a large O-ring around the base of each ear it should make the ears somewhat water resistant.  I'll have to be real careful cutting the holes in the head so the ears will screw into the head, but I think it's doable and if I mess up I can always use what I have and go the more traditional way.

I'm still planning and trying to decide how I want to make mine.  I like the X-mas stand for a base and since it's that time of year I will be on the look out for one that is hopefully black.


Larry


----------



## Shan-man

Ok, I still haven't gotten around to putting my flowerpot base on yet, but here are some pics of my current state. First, here is what the lamp looks like with three bulbs lighted. That is a 100w (comparable) CFL in the middle and two 45w (comparable) CFLs in the ears. I like the uniformity of illumination.





​The post is a 3" PVC pipe, prepped with acetone and painted with Fusion metallic texture paint. The globes are a 12" and two 6" acrylic globes. The 12"er is neckless, which I do not recommend unless you are using a commercially made post that accepts it. The XRay view will make clearer why neckless is a problem, so here it is:




See that disc at the base of the globe? It has tapered edges and was meticulously fitted to wedge tightly into the opening in the globe, like a cork in a wine bottle. Then there is the problem of how to attach that disc to the top of a PVC pipe. How about another disc that will center the first on the pipe and help prevent tipping? That works, to an extent, but the head can still tip too much, so how about a little threaded lamp tubing and a second disc further down into the pipe? Yes, that is nice and sturdy!

To get light in the ears I needed arms to hold the sockets in the right location, so I thought goosenecks would be ideal. I bought a couple of microphone goosenecks (available at Marrs for $4 ea) and quickly realized that trying to insert the arms into the globe and then reaching inside to bend the arms was nearly impossible. So I needed some way to pre-bend the arms and still get them inside the globe... which I could do if the arms swiveled:




​
This image shows the two positions of the arms. With them swiveled to the rear (opaque image) the bulbs will fit through the neck of the large globe. With them swiveled to the side (ghosted) they fit up into the ears. As you can see in the XRay view above, the goosenecks are mounted to  thick dowels which extend through the top discs and seat in the lower disc. This way, even with the globe nearly seated (i.e. no way to reach inside) I can still adjust the bulb orientation by manipulating the dowels.

There is a 1-1/2" hole near the base of the post to admit an extension cord. A Fernco coupler (rubber sleeve and pipe clamps) joins the post to a toilet flange, and the flange in turn allows the lamp to be screwed down to a larger base (in my case, a flowerpot).

So, that is why I lay claim to having the *"most complicated Mickey Lamp ever conceived"*! I am flirting with making things even more complicated by adding a photo sensor and a site sign. But that is for later. I will post more pics once I get the lamp "potted" and get some poinsettias to fill the top of the pot.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Great job Shan. The talent of you and others on this board  in all areas never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## DznyRulz

I'm stumped.   How did you get that xray view?  That's a neat picture.


----------



## Shan-man

DznyRulz said:


> I'm stumped.   How did you get that xray view?  That's a neat picture.



Take a look at my tag, Photoshop-it-eer! It is multiple shots combined to create the transparency and a little channel-mixing to make it look like an XRay. In other words, I was bored and played a bit! LOL


----------



## RvUsa

Shan, that is without a doubt the most awesome and confusing mickey lamp post I have ever seen.  LOL

Shan you never cease to amaze me brother.  You probably spent more time on the "xray" than I did on my lamp.

On another note, I have this idea on how I can convert my golf cart to run on mouse dropping while emitting otter bait, think you could whip me up some plans?


LOL, just busting on ya man, that thing is cool, I thought I was cool using a fernco, but you are the new king of cool....


----------



## bgula

That thing has got to be bright!  When I did mine, I used a Y-adapter so that each bulb is basically just sitting at the entrance of the ears.  It gives it a very uniform light thruout.  Probably cost about $1.50 at HD.  Used 2 100W equivalent CFL's, but I nearly blinded the neighbourhood, so I backed off to 2 60W.  It's still bright, but no complaints from the neighbours yet.

As for the base, I just used a toilet flange screwed onto a patio stone.  My 3-inch pole fits snugly into it and I put 1 bolt thru it so it's not going to move.  The patio stone itself probably weighs 30 pounds, so it's not going to move or tip.


----------



## Shan-man

It doesn't _seem_ too bright, not enough to elicit complaints... I don't think. Though I haven't yet seen it in a pitch black campground either. The CFLs don't really put out a lot of light. Oh, one thing I failed to mention is that I was careful to get all three bulbs with the same color temperature: these are "daylight" bulbs, 6500K. Sure didn't want a cool head and warm ears!

I'm curious how you get the CFLs and Y adapter through the neck of the globe. That was my main difficulty, since the ears are much further apart than the width of the neck. 

I have discovered an easier way to get light in the ears, but I had already invested in the goosenecks and was going to make them work or bust!


----------



## bgula

Wasn't too bad.  Screw 1 bulb in, leave the other out, then once the assembly was thru the hole, maneuver the other bulb and my hand into the hole and screw the other bulb in.

The only problem with my light is that there is no neck on the large globe, so I had to silicone it onto the PVC pipe holder, so if I need to change a light or lights, then I have to cut it off and then re-silicone.  I bought a couple of the LED color changer lights which I'd love to try, but can't be bothered right now to play around with re-siliconing.


----------



## clkelley

LarryJ said:


> and with a large O-ring around the base
> Larry



Where would one look for a large O-ring.  Mine could probably use one where the base of the head and the light fixture meets.

Thanks!


----------



## disbugsmomma

Try a plumbing supply store for O-rings.


----------



## Shan-man

Ok, I promised a pic of the finished lamp...






I like the rustic look of the old feed bucket full of poinsettias. I was just going to bolt the base to the bucket, but I wasn't satisfied with the stability, so I cut a larger plywood base and set the bottomless bucket on top of it. I will paint the ply disc black. One nice thing about using the fernco coupler at the base of the pole is you can correct for unlevel ground. I am still working on the sign that will go on the post, so once I get that done and the base painted I will post a final final pic. I better get busy... time is short!


----------



## VACAMPER

very cool, good job Shan!


----------



## gmflanigan

Shan-man said:


> Ok, I promised a pic of the finished lamp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the rustic look of the old feed bucket full of poinsettias. I was just going to bolt the base to the bucket, but I wasn't satisfied with the stability, so I cut a larger plywood base and set the bottomless bucket on top of it. I will paint the ply disc black. One nice thing about using the fernco coupler at the base of the pole is you can correct for unlevel ground. I am still working on the sign that will go on the post, so once I get that done and the base painted I will post a final final pic. I better get busy... time is short!



Looks great--love the poinsettias. 

We'll be in 500 the next week.  We leave on Saturday the 6th which is when I think you get there.  Maybe next year--


----------



## 2goofycampers

Looks great Shan.


----------



## my3princes

Shan-man said:


> Ok, I promised a pic of the finished lamp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the rustic look of the old feed bucket full of poinsettias. I was just going to bolt the base to the bucket, but I wasn't satisfied with the stability, so I cut a larger plywood base and set the bottomless bucket on top of it. I will paint the ply disc black. One nice thing about using the fernco coupler at the base of the pole is you can correct for unlevel ground. I am still working on the sign that will go on the post, so once I get that done and the base painted I will post a final final pic. I better get busy... time is short!




Very nice


----------



## Shan-man

Thanks y'all! This has to be the most affirming group of folks...


----------



## DznyRulz

Shan-man said:


> I did  however get a pic of my finished Mickey Rope Light thingy.



Shan-man,

Thanks for the idea.  I made my own yesterday and got it mounted today.  My neighbors love it.




..........


----------



## DENALI

I went to home depot and bought a post light (which had a 12 inch round dome) and 2 6 inch lamp globes, and an aluminum post. I then drilled to holes in the big dome and attached the 2 globes with silicone- fast easy and less than 80


----------



## stacktester

DENALI said:


> I went to home depot and bought a post light (which had a 12 inch round dome) and 2 6 inch lamp globes, and an aluminum post. I then drilled to holes in the big dome and attached the 2 globes with silicone- fast easy and less than 80



I buy the 16" globe because the ears are too big IMO for a 10" globe. Let me give a tip I learned from somebody at the fort about the ears. Instead of using silicone or glue, get tie straps that are big enough to go around the base of the 6" globe. Use 2 of them. Once you put them on, you put them 180 degrees of each other therefore eliminating adhesives. If say you're large globe ever breaks you can take the ears off and reuse em. 

Another tip I found is use a 3.25" holesaw to cut the earholes. Once you have your hole drilled in put the drill on reverse. It won't leave those burn marks like it does in forward. Hope this helps.


----------



## my3princes

stacktester said:


> I buy the 16" globe because the ears are too big IMO for a 10" globe. Let me give a tip I learned from somebody at the fort about the ears. Instead of using silicone or glue, get tie straps that are big enough to go around the base of the 6" globe. Use 2 of them. Once you put them on, you put them 180 degrees of each other therefore eliminating adhesives. If say you're large globe ever breaks you can take the ears off and reuse em.
> 
> Another tip I found is use a 3.25" holesaw to cut the earholes. Once you have your hole drilled in put the drill on reverse. It won't leave those burn marks like it does in forward. Hope this helps.



That wouldn't work well here.  We leave ours out on our deck and currently one is leaking and when water gets in there the bulbs keep blowing.   The tie straps wouldn't give a waterproof seal.


----------



## Aquayne

I have yet to build my Mickey Lamp but I have a lot of experience working with stuff like this. I believe that instead of silicone to seal the ears, a product called Goop would be better. It is a cross between silicone and model cement. It sticks much harder. Not much will actually stick to acrylic but Good does a better job than silicone. It  can usually be worked loose if need be.


----------



## hopeisb4u

these are so great!! Maybe one day i'll be a big time camper, and have lots of stuff like that! :O)

I have a small car, that i love the gas mileage by the way, so i'm unable to bring all this wonderful 'decorative' stuff. 

But i sure love that you guys do it! That way we can all drive around and say...

OOOOhhhhh
AAhhhhhhh
Look at that....
and that.....


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Okay now I want one of those mickey light posts. 
I MUST put this on my honey do list. shoot I want for my house! (wonder if the neighbors will care? forget them anyway)


----------



## Minnie's Mate

I looked up the proportions of the ears to head size in a "How to draw Disney Characters" instruction book at _The World of Disney_ several years ago.  The book said the ears should be 3/4's the diameter of the head.  When i got ready to build mine, I used a Disney product (chip-n-dip bowl) as a template.  The ears were, you got it, 3/4's the diameter of the head.  So I bought a 12" diameter globe for the head and two 8" diameter globes for the ears.  The proportions are the best I have seen.

Just MHO.


----------



## DznyRulz

I think mine turned out pretty well.






Click color changing Mickey below


----------



## Minnie's Mate

DznyRulz said:


> I think mine turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Changing Mickey



Yes it did.


----------



## Shan-man

I just wanted to let y'all know that *Adapta Post* has gone out of business so if you happen to see their Globe Fitter (CP1721P) for sale anywhere you might want to snap it up! According to my local lighting supplier there are no other manufacturers who make a comparable part. Florida Home Depots had these for $9.49 (sku 348480) and at this point  I would gladly pay twice that! My local HD had the small globes on clearance recently, so you may be able to get a bargain on everything *Adapta Post*.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Shan-man said:


> I just wanted to let y'all know that *Adapta Post* has gone out of business so if you happen to see their Globe Fitter (CP1721P) for sale anywhere you might want to snap it up! According to my local lighting supplier there are no other manufacturers who make a comparable part. Florida Home Depots had these for $9.49 (sku 348480) and at this point  I would gladly pay twice that! My local HD had the small globes on clearance recently, so you may be able to get a bargain on everything *Adapta Post*.



Shannon, I just left the Orlando Home Depot on Southland, near the Florida Mall.  They had at least two dozen Globe Fitters, both black and white.

Anyone who wants to build a lamp had better grab one while you can!

Gary

P.S. - just PM me if you want detailed instructions describing how to build one!


----------



## Shan-man

Gary, thanks for the heads-up. I called the store this morning and talked with a fellow who is looking into whether he can get a couple of them to me or not... it doesn't sound very promising, like heaven and hell must be moved for them to ship a purchase or to do a store-to-store transfer. So I'm holding my breath awaiting his verdict. If he can't I guess I'll just have to hope the supply lasts until Christmas (my next trip)... but that means no Mickey lamp for this year's decorations. Ugh! what a PAIN! THD, get it together!


----------



## PrincessMom4

Shan-man said:


> Gary, thanks for the heads-up. I called the store this morning and talked with a fellow who is looking into whether he can get a couple of them to me or not... it doesn't sound very promising, like heaven and hell must be moved for them to ship a purchase or to do a store-to-store transfer. So I'm holding my breath awaiting his verdict. If he can't I guess I'll just have to hope the supply lasts until Christmas (my next trip)... but that means no Mickey lamp for this year's decorations. Ugh! what a PAIN! THD, get it together!



how do I get me one of those Mickey Light posts??


----------



## DznyRulz

PrincessMom4 said:


> how do I get me one of those Mickey Light posts??



Start reading at post #1.  By the time you get to this post you'll have made your own.  It's not hard to do, just takes some time.


----------



## Shan-man

Send a PM to CDNCruiser and ask for directions... his are far and away the best I have seen (apologies to everyone else who has put the time into documenting their procedures).


----------



## FlyGunz

Shan-man said:


> Send a PM to CDNCruiser and ask for directions... his are far and away the best I have seen (apologies to everyone else who has put the time into documenting their procedures).



AArrrggghhh! new member...four more posts before I can PM him...wait...only three more now!


----------



## hapandpam

OK....so I've shown this to DH and he is considering making me one.  I noticed a lot of people got their globes at Home Depot.  Are they plastic or glass?  Are they in the lighting department?  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Shan-man

You must use an acrylic globe since you have to drill holes in the main one (and you want the small ones to match)


----------



## DznyRulz

hapandpam said:


> Are they plastic or glass?  Are they in the lighting department?  Thanks!!!!!



Plastic and yes.  Look in the area with the replacement globes.


----------



## dznyjunky

These are so cool. We saw them when we were there in March and I have my hubby building me one very soon!! I hope! This is my first day on this site and I love it!!
thanks for all the tips in making the post. I sure am glad you all did the trial and error for us!! We're going back in July and I will have my post by then!!


----------



## dznyjunky

DznyRulz said:


> Plastic and yes.  Look in the area with the replacement globes.


I'm sure you've already posted this, but what size globes did you use and how did you put yours together?  I think it looks great!! AND where did you get that way cool light?!?!


----------



## M & E love WDW

My dil has requested her handy-man Dad check out this site.  Now, with our Thanksgiving at the Wilderness approaching, I'm confident that each of our family campsites will have their own Mickey lamp post.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Send me a PM including your e-mail address and I'll send you detailed instructions for building a Mickey Lamp Post.  

It's just like in the picture below!  (Without the flowers - they're just attached during the EPCOT Flower & Garden Festival)

Gary Cruise


----------



## jebiford29

bump to enable my PMing ability.


----------



## M & E love WDW

I have a lot of posting to do before I can pm you.  I will try to make valid posts elsewhere so it may take a few days.


----------



## devores

I wanted send a great big THANK YOU to Gary Cruise. 

I followed his directions for the light and it came out great. Easy to follow directions with pictures (which helped me out allot). 

I still need to silicone around the ears, but everything is together. I did manage to shatter one 12" globe. I then read on here to go slow when cutting the ear holes. Should have done that in the first place, good thing Home Depot has a military discount. 

I did get an actual light pole instead of PVC so this is where my question comes in. 

I have a 3" round pole, I am having trouble comming up with a base to support the pole. Its not heavy by any means (aluminum) but cannot find something to keep it upright on its own much less during a windy day. 

So what did some of your other creative folks use as a base for yours? Id like to keep it simple and cheap if possible.


----------



## Shan-man

You can get a toilet flange that accepts 3" pipe and screw that to a plywood base (upside down) and screw or epoxy the post to that. That's what I used for mine, though I used 3" pvc for the post so it's an easier fit. I also used a fernco fitting (rubber sleeve with breeze clamps) to allow me to disconnect the post from the base. That might be a good solution for you... toilet flange, short section of 3" PVC solvent welded to it, a fernco fitting, then your aluminum post. Let us know what you come up with.



EDIT: I wanted to add that you will have to add some weight to the base, the big lightweight sphere catches a lot of wind load and you don't want to return to the camper to find Mickey on the ground, globe busted and melted... it's not a fun sight, trust me. I have a lead diver's belt that my new lamp will be wearing, when I get around to making it.


----------



## petestulipbug

These look great! Can't wait to get DH started on one!


----------



## clkelley

Shan-man said:


> You can get a toilet flange that accepts 3" pipe and screw that to a plywood base (upside down) and screw or epoxy the post to that. That's what I used for mine, though I used 3" pvc for the post so it's an easier fit. I also used a fernco fitting (rubber sleeve with breeze clamps) to allow me to disconnect the post from the base. That might be a good solution for you... toilet flange, short section of 3" PVC solvent welded to it, a fernco fitting, then your aluminum post. Let us know what you come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I wanted to add that you will have to add some weight to the base, the big lightweight sphere catches a lot of wind load and you don't want to return to the camper to find Mickey on the ground, globe busted and melted... it's not a fun sight, trust me. I have a lead diver's belt that my new lamp will be wearing, when I get around to making it.



I use a toilet flange at the base of mine also, but then I just stake it to the ground and haven't had any problems.


----------



## devores

Just wanted to share my light pole ordeal with the masses to maybe give some others ideas on how to do thiers. 






Here is the completed product.

I opted for the 12" head and 8" ears. I feel it makes for a more proportioned Mickey.






I ended up using a 5 gal bucket from home depot for the base. I used a T section of PVC and then a section of 3" PVC to use as a holder for the light pole. The pole fits perfectly in the 3" PVC. Then I used a drain fiting to sit ontop of the 3" PVC out of the top of the bucket. This is just for looks.






I then cut a hole in the back for the T section to extend out of the bucket and siliconed around it to prevent leaks. I then filled the bucket with one bag of leveling sand for weight. Paint everything to match, and I have a base for my light. 











An after thought I am working on is adding a plug in to the base wired into the light sensor so I can add some extra lights that will come on at dusk with the Mickey light. Im not sure when that will get done. 

Cant wait for the first time I get to use it at the Fort. 2 more weeks.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

I did the 12" and two 8" globes also.  I put them in a Mickey chip-n-dip set to get the right angle.  Here is mine:






The post looks curved because it is made up of three sections and sometimes they tilt.  I have since over come this issue.  The post comes apart and the entire base and pole can fit in one large bin and the head/globes fit into another.  You can see one of the bins next to the Airstream.


----------



## DznyRulz

Devores,
I like the bucket, it looks great.  I was using a cement filled flower pot, seen in my sig photo, but I've since switched to a Christmas Tree stand painted black.  It's more lightweight and is more stable in the wind, so far.  I think the design of the flower pot contributed to its instability.  The tree stand has a much wider footprint which helps.  I've added a string of LED Christmas lights around the pole which goes well with the color changing LED light bulb in the head.  I'll have to take a new picture when we're on the Eastern Shore in two weeks.


----------



## petestulipbug

Sending you a PM as soon as I figure out how!!! 

Love the post with flowers, looks great!


----------



## retired and happy

I received acrylic globes today from replacement lighting.  Unfortunately the 4 inch flange on the 12 inch globe does not fit the 4 to 3 inch PVC adapter I bought to fit to my 3 inch black PVC pipe.  The 4 inch adapter is really 4 1/2 inches to fit over a 4 inch pipe that is really 4 inches on the *inner* diameter.  Now I have to do some adapting between the globe flange and the 4 to 3 adapter.

The bulb socket fits snuggly in a coupler and I'm thinking about using a short piece of PVC to elevate the bulb socket further up into the 12 inch globe.  I found a green bulb, but haven't located a color-changing bulb yet.

I may not finish before our FW trip the end of next week, but I'll sure have it for our Christmas trip.


----------



## devores

I got all of my materials from Home Depot. I got some funny looks because I walked around and tried all of the pieces to get exactly what I wanted. I pretty much built the darn thing right there in the eisle. It was the only way I felt comfortable buying everything to ensure it all fit.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Bump !!

I've sent out a half-dozen sets of detailed instructions for *Mickey Lamp Posts* in the last few days.

If you would like a set simply PM me with your e-mail address and I'll send them along!

Gary


----------



## Shan-man

I just wanted to let folks know that if you are looking for lipped 6" acrylic globes I found that ACE Hardware carries a porch lamp with the right globe for about the same price as HD sells the globe alone, about $7.50. Still no good source for 12" globes (in my area, at least). I have bought some on Amazon, and over the phone with a FL HD (huge pain), but both were pricey. If anyone finds a good source, please post it!


----------



## DznyRulz

dznyjunky said:


> I'm sure you've already posted this, but what size globes did you use and how did you put yours together?  I think it looks great!! AND where did you get that way cool light?!?!



My deepest apologies.  I totally didn't reply to your query.  Not sure how I missed it but I did.  I used a 12" for the head and 8" for the ears.  I used the dimple at the top of the globe and measured equal lengths on both sides (I think 3") using the line from the mold.  I traced 4" holes (the top of the hole being at the 3" mark), cut them out using a hole saw then expanded as necessary with a Dremel until I could get the lip of the small globe in the hole.  I used hot glue inside and out to secure the ears.  The color changing LED light I found at C. Crane.  I've added a string of LED Xmas lights to the post.  The lights are the same colors that the LED light produces.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shan-man said:


> I just wanted to let folks know that if you are looking for lipped 6" acrylic globes I found that ACE Hardware carries a porch lamp with the right globe for about the same price as HD sells the globe alone, about $7.50. Still no good source for 12" globes (in my area, at least). I have bought some on Amazon, and over the phone with a FL HD (huge pain), but both were pricey. If anyone finds a good source, please post it!



Shan...Ive had the same problem here in my area...just cant find a big enough globe for the head to bother putting one together so far. I guess I have to break down and buy one off of the web if I ever plan ont making one!

Ive seen several different versions of instructions for making them as well....but i have to say that John...RvUsa's are the simplest and most detailed.


----------



## CDNCruiser

BigDaddyRog said:


> Shan...Ive had the same problem here in my area...just cant find a big enough globe for the head to bother putting one together so far. I guess I have to break down and buy one off of the web if I ever plan ont making one!
> 
> Ive seen several different versions of instructions for making them as well....but i have to say that John...RvUsa's are the simplest and most detailed.



The only place I've found that consistently has all the parts you need is the Home Depot at 7423 Southland Blvd., Orlando (near the Florida Mall)   I've never been disappointed there!

Your best bet is to pick up all your materials while you are at the park!


----------



## Shan-man

I agree, Gary. I wish I had made more of an effort to visit that Home Depot while in FL. I did ultimately get them to ship me two 12" globes and two globe fitters, I just had to pay the $15-18 UPS shipping. I was very grateful, but it was hardly a simple matter. Buying while local is a far simpler matter. 

With all due respect to John and others who have invested the time and effort to create instructions on building Mickey Lamps, I found Gary's (CDNCruiser) instructions to be exceptional. I'd get a copy of both before choosing which parts to take from which. I do use John's fernco clamp idea.


----------



## CarissaKurtz

I am definitely talking my DH to make me one for our next fort visit now i just need to up my posts so i am able to send a PM and get instruction


----------



## Shan-man

Carissa, check your PMs.


----------



## CarissaKurtz

Thanks Shan i sent you an email


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

I'd love a Mickey lamppost.  Love, love, love.  Love, not like... love.

So you get it, right?  Here's my question, however:  I drive what you'd probably refer to as a... umm... compact car (read Ford Focus hatchback here).  No trailer-towing for me, either (should I ever find one tiny enough, though- and NO, a Radio Flyer wouldn't work, although I did think of that  - I'd buy it in a heartbeat).  Which means, of course, that I'd need a much smaller than average Mickey posty-thing.  What do you think about a 6" head and 4" ears (do they even make globes that small?)?  And, say, a 3' pole instead of a big ol' giant one?  I have an old Christmas tree stand like someone else used that I would put to use, too.

So, what do you think?

Rose, taking a break from all the packing and sorting.


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

I'm finally a MOUSEKETEER!!  

I've earned my Ears!!   

Whooooopy!!

Rose, dancing instead of packing


----------



## Shan-man

They don't make globes that small, but you might be able to get some large vanity lights that would be in the right proportion.


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

Shan-man said:


> They don't make globes that small, but you might be able to get some large vanity lights that would be in the right proportion.




Shan, you never ever cease to amaze me.  That's really quite a brilliant idea.  Vanity lights... who would've thought?

Not me, obviously.  

Thanks a bunch, Pumpkin-Shan!   

Smooooooch,
Rose, still packing

PS- who's the doggy next to Pluto in the camper pic?


----------



## Shan-man

DisneyRose&Boys said:


> PS- who's the doggy next to Pluto in the camper pic?



We have a little tan pup, Chipper, and a little white (with black and tan spots) pup, Kissie. That's them in the back of the camper.


----------



## figgy4me

Here is our lamp.   DH did two.   We used 8" and 6" globes.  Found plastic lamp post on sale after Xmas at Dollar General and decided they would be perfect.  They come apart into three pieces and are lightweight - except for the bags of sand (or whatever) in the bottom to weight it down.  We just threw away the top part and the decorations, improvised a little and wha-la.


----------



## railmail

We could not find the globes anywhere near home.  I found them online at 1000bulbs.com, then click on plastic diffusers.  Hope this helps.


----------



## CDNCruiser

railmail said:


> We could not find the globes anywhere near home.  I found them online at 1000bulbs.com, then click on plastic diffusers.  Hope this helps.



Yes, they look like the right ones.

If you are using my instructions you need *2* of the 6" globes (6 in. White Acrylic Globe - 3.25 in. Extruded Neck Opening, Manufacturer: American, Made Plastics Co., Manufacturer's Part #: 3201-50650) and *1* of the 12" globes (12 in. White Acrylic Globe - with 5.25 in. Neckless Opening, Manufacturer: American Made Plastics Co.. Manufacturer's Part #: 3201-12020-003

Has anyone found another source for the Globe Fitter pictured below??






]​


----------



## Shan-man

I was told that Summit Lighting (and their parent that I've forgotten the name of) have gone out of business. Good luck finding more.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Shan-man said:


> I was told that Summit Lighting (and their parent that I've forgotten the name of) have gone out of business. Good luck finding more.



Their web site is still active:    http://www.adjustapost.com/

It looks like they only sell through distributors and retailers.


----------



## railmail

We've got all of our parts together, so tomorrow the project of the day is to assemble the mickey light.  Not really sure what to use to cut the holes in the head, think we're going to try a Dremel.  6 more weeks until we're at the fort,  WHOHOOO


----------



## Nickimouse

railmail said:


> We've got all of our parts together, so tomorrow the project of the day is to assemble the mickey light.  Not really sure what to use to cut the holes in the head, think we're going to try a Dremel.  6 more weeks until we're at the fort,  WHOHOOO



We used a Roto-Zip to cut our globes and it worked well.


----------



## railmail

bgula said:


> I'll post this again as it did not elicit any response a while back.  Does anyone know where I can buy the cross piece that some people have in their poles for hanging signs or family names?  I can't seem to find anything anywhere.



We found it at Lowe's, next to the lampposts.


----------



## PACAMPER

I found everything on Home Depot web site. Its under Outdoor Lighting- Post Lamps- on the last two pages with shipping globes and fixture is about $65 and came in two days


----------



## CDNCruiser

Nickimouse said:


> We used a Roto-Zip to cut our globes and it worked well.



I always use a 3 1/4" hole saw, as pictured in post #317

--


----------



## RvUsa

Here is a link to my page on making these, http://www.rvusa.org/rv'ing_tips_and_guides.htm I did it a long time ago, and if you look way back at the beginning of this thread you will see my first attempts.  I have made quite a few since and modified the base, I am making another one tonight and will take more pictures.


I just bought all the parts at home depot to make my new one, and they stock EVERYTHING in store here.


----------



## Shan-man

Hey Gary, what do you use for a post... is it the real lamp post? I just ask because $30 for a post seems pricey when I'm used to using 3" PVC... but it doesn't fit in the fitter base.


----------



## CDRJJMA@Disney

Hi everyone!  This is my first post.  I found this board yesturday in my search of the Mickey Lamp Post.  My family has been to Fort Wilderness a few times and everytime I see these lamp post I'm afraid to ask if they are homemade or bought.  So I set out to search for them yesterday on the web and found this site.  After reading some of the instructions it has me a little scared.  So I was wondering is this hard to make?  I want to try this without the help of the hubby!  Am I crazy or should I ask for help?  Thanks for any info that you send my way!


----------



## CDNCruiser

*Shan-man*, I use a piece of 2" ABS drain pipe for the post.  I attach it to the globe fitter using one of the connectors which you normally use to join pieces of ABS pipe.  Simply remove the three retaining bolts from the globe fitter, insert the ABS connector where post is supposed to go (it's a very loose fit) and then use 3 1" screws to secure the ABS connector.  Adjust the screws to centre the connector.  The screws firm it right up and give you a very secure fit, but it breaks down easily to store in your camper. (Don't glue the joint)

I use a standard patio umbrella base (about $20.00 at Walmart) as a base.  Use a chisel or hacksaw to remove the hex nut on the post and the ABS pipe slides right over the post.  Drill a couple of holes and secure it with bolts and wing-nuts.  Mine has never blown over.

*CDRJJMA@Disney* - if you send me a PM with your e-mail address I'd be happy to send you a copy of my instructions on how to make a Mickey Lamp.  The most complicated tool you will need is a 3 1/4" hole saw.


----------



## retired and happy

She can't PM with only one post can she?


----------



## Shan-man

Ahhhh! Change out the screws for one-inch-ers! What a great idea!


----------



## CDRJJMA@Disney

Hi CNDcruiser thanks for the info but I can't PM you until I have more post.  As soon as I have enough post I will PM you!


----------



## LarryJ

I completed my MLP today and I posted what I did in a separate thread on the Community Board since a MLP is not really about Camping at FW.  You can see that thread  *HERE* and I have an album detailing the specifics  *HERE*.

I'm pleased with the way mine came out, but was not really a cheap way to go when it was all said and done ... about $125, but $15 of that is in just the three CFL light bulbs I used.

Larry


----------



## NO2Diver

CDRJJMA@Disney  - I too have been trying to figure out how to make a lamp post for our trip to Fort Wilderness NEXT Christmas - everytime I mention it to my DH, he replies "..your talking about something a year from now?"  So on my own, I've read just about every posting, been to Home Depot several times looking for ideas for my MLP.  I even bought an old outdoor plastic Christmas decoration from a junk store last week for $6 to practice on..or if I can get it to work out, it might be very different from the other MLP's talked about - Remember the old outdoor Christmas candle sticks?? Think of something like that..

In the mean time, I've gotten to like the lamp post at Dollar General that someone else used - plastic, portable, with a stand and already wired.  A few modifications (over the next year) and I'll have what I want.  

My major problem with the entire planning?  If to purchase full price or wait and see if I can find one on sale after Christmas.  $28 now, or $14 on sale later.  Globes will run about another $30 and then there's bulbs.  

Just thought I'd give my 2cents worth, talk about a woman's point of view without the help of her husband to make a MLP and get my 1st post in on the journey to earning my 'Ears'.


----------



## my3princes

My DH didn't help with ours either.  I made Mickey and Minnie without any help.  It wasn't bad at all.


----------



## retired and happy

I'm a husband who built ours.  The hardest part was cutting the small holes in the big globe.  And DW did not like the Wal Mart green party bulb I put in it, so I don't know what color it will be this year.  I bought an extra set of acryllic globes assuming I would break something, but all went well, so now I have to build another so as to not waste the extra globes.  I also used black plastic pipe so I didn't have to paint it, and the extra 5 feet of 4" pipe will also not go to waste.  When I found them I bought extra cross arms to hang our DisBoards Member sign on.  From what I hear, the cross arms are not readily available.  My Home Depot had them on close-out.


----------



## devores

Just wondering, 

Has anyone tried to make a smaller version of one of these? My kids expressed (repeatadly) interest in having one for thier rooms. Like a desk lamp. 

I havent looked around yet, so I thought Id ask here. 

So, would it be possible and has anyone else done one so small?


----------



## Shan-man

I would think you could rig one up using CFL vanity lamps (less heat) and a 6"-8" globe. If you make one be sure to post your results... I'm sure a lot of folks would like one!


----------



## devores

Hmmm, never thought about using vanity lights for the ears and then an acrylic globe for the head. That just might work and produce more light. 

Maybe a 3 way switch so the "ears" could be turned off and leave the head on......its starting to form in my head. I may have to goto Home Depot next week and see what they have. 

I have a Fort trip this weekend for Halloween and my Mickey Light Post will adorned with a gohstly sheet and an orange light. If anyone is there look for us.


----------



## CDNCruiser

I dropped in the Home Depot at 7423 Southland, Orlando today (Near the Florida Mall) and they have plenty of 12" globes, 6" globes and the globe fitters in both black and white.

The new stock of globe fitters are now branded under the "Coastal" name, but it's the identical product.  So look for the Coastal line of products from Newport.


----------



## LarryJ

devores said:


> Hmmm, never thought about using vanity lights for the ears and then an acrylic globe for the head. That just might work and produce more light.
> 
> Maybe a 3 way switch so the "ears" could be turned off and leave the head on......its starting to form in my head. I may have to goto Home Depot next week and see what they have.
> 
> I have a Fort trip this weekend for Halloween and my Mickey Light Post will adorned with a gohstly sheet and an orange light. If anyone is there look for us.



The two MLP heads I have made so far have used the 13W ultra compact CFL lights in the 8" ears for my X-mas and Halloween MLPs and the top of those ears do get quite warm.  I was really surprised just how hot these bulbs get.  You can get 7W and 9W tear drop shaped bulbs.  I'm not sure for inside I would use anything smaller than an 8" globe for the head and the vanity CFLs or even regular round incandesant vanity lights sounds like a great idea.  For mounting if you can find some of the ceramic screw together sockets in candalabra size might fit the bill if you can easily get the right sized ear bulbs with a candalabra base.

Larry


----------



## Shan-man

I am using ceiling fan lamp bases for my new lamp. They are stamped metal bases, with a candelabra lamp socket, and three set screws to attach to the lipped neck of the smaller globes. I put the base inside the large globe, stick the globe neck through the hole and then secure with the set screws. Tightening the screws is far from easy, but once secured it's a nice, clean look, and the whole head is brightly lit. No sloppy glue at the intersection and easily disassembled are major benefits of this design. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## CDNCruiser

I use Christmas lights to illuminate the ears.

I cut a length containing two sockets from a regular string of exterior lights (C9 sockets) then attach a plug and rivet a metal strap to each of the sockets.  Bend the ends of the metal straps so they provide a snug friction fit on the flange of the 6" globes (the flange is inside the 12" globe).  They slide off and on easily if you need to replace the bulbs.  The Christmas lights plug into the base for the bulb (the white base in the picture) which illuminates the 12" globe.  All the wires are hidden inside the 12" globe.




Here's a closeup which shows more detail of the rivet and the strap.




It's easy, it's dirt cheap and it's convenient.


----------



## Judy in Texas

CDNCruiser said:


>



Has anyone tried this concept but with globe-shaped vanity light bulbs for Mickey ears?  Drill two holes in the head globe just big enough for the end of the bulbs to fit through, then screw them into the sockets which are positioned on the inside.  Don't know if this would be do-able...  just a thought.


----------



## CDRJJMA@Disney

Hi everyone, thanks for all the support and info.  Our trip is planned for next October but we camp all summer so I want to build one for our summer camping and one for the Fort for our travel trailer.  Does anyone know about how long it takes to make this?  Lil' Lisa & My3Princess do you lady's have pictures of your completed lamps?  I can't wait to get started.  My mom will be here from Maine in November and her & I will be starting our journey on making our Lamp post.  Retired and Happy, cutting the holes is the scary part for me.  Was it hard?  Larry J, thank you for posting all the detailed pics.    Thanks again to you all


----------



## CDNCruiser

Cutting the holes is easy.  Anyone can do it with ease!

You drill a 1/4" hole where the centre of the larger hole will be, then attach a 3 1/4" hole saw to your electric drill and start drilling in the 1/4" hole you made earlier.  The drill does all the work and gives you a perfect 3 1/4" circle, just the right size for the flange on a 6" globe.

The hole saw is the orange piece in this picture.




You should be able to find one in any Home Depot or Lowes for under $20.00

*CDRJJMA@Disney* - when you have enough posts simply PM me your e-mail address and I'll send you my detailed instructions.  This will all make sense once you read them


----------



## LarryJ

CDRJJMA@Disney said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for all the support and info.  Our trip is planned for next October but we camp all summer so I want to build one for our summer camping and one for the Fort for our travel trailer.  Does anyone know about how long it takes to make this?  Lil' Lisa & My3Princess do you lady's have pictures of your completed lamps?  I can't wait to get started.  My mom will be here from Maine in November and her & I will be starting our journey on making our Lamp post.  Retired and Happy, cutting the holes is the scary part for me.  Was it hard?  Larry J, thank you for posting all the detailed pics.    Thanks again to you all



I used a dremel tool to cut the holes in the head.  I took the fitting I had made to mount the ears in and put masking tape on the head and marked it with pencil.  I then cut out within like 1/4 of the line with a toothed cutoff wheel and then used one the the drum sanding disks to carefully enlarge the hole where my fitting just fit snugly in the hole.  I couldn't use a hole saw since the PVC fitting I made to hold the ears on had a wierd outside diameter so I had to custom fit the fitting onto the head.

I would caution folks like the suggestion to use screw in globes for the head that you don't want water to get to the socket or any electrical connections that haven't been waterproofed and create a shock and/or fire hazard.

Larry


----------



## my3princes

These are mine



my3princes said:


> After drooling over the lights in this thread I have finally tried my hand at making them.  I made 2 Mickey's and a Minnie.  My DM will get one of the Mickey Lamp posts for Christmas as we saw so many at FW in August and she loved them as much as me.  The other Mickey and the Minnie will travel with us in our camper, but also look terrific on our new Deck.
> 
> Here are is a daytime photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to take a night time photo tonight and post it for you.
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration.  I am so happy.


----------



## CDRJJMA@Disney

Thanks My3princess for the pics!  I can't wait to see them at night time.  I showed them to my hubby and my son says that he doesn't think that daddy should let mom use the saw!!  But I know I can do it!  Thanks again for the pics!  I can't wait to start my MLP project!


----------



## my3princes

Night



my3princes said:


> Here are the night pictures of my new lamps


----------



## LarryJ

CDRJJMA@Disney said:


> Thanks My3princess for the pics!  I can't wait to see them at night time.  I showed them to my hubby and my son says that he doesn't think that daddy should let mom use the saw!!  But I know I can do it!  Thanks again for the pics!  I can't wait to start my MLP project!



Here are the night time pics of X-mas mickey and Halloween mickey.  I might try a green bulb vice the white over X-mas in the X-mas mickey, but the head is now stowed away in the TT for our upcoming X-mas trip so that will have to wait.  'The colors are great and the X-mas red looks a little washed out in the pic, but is brillant in real life.

X-mas mickey with a white head ...






Halloween mickey on our home outside MLP ...






Larry


----------



## CDRJJMA@Disney

Nice photos you guys.  I love them!  My3princess what did you use to make Minnies bow?  They are cool!


----------



## my3princes

CDRJJMA@Disney said:


> Nice photos you guys.  I love them!  My3princess what did you use to make Minnies bow?  They are cool!



Minnies bow is a red robe light held together with zip ties and wired through the globe along with the internal socket.  Then I hot glue fabric to the rope lights to create the full bow effect.  The hardest part was figuring out where I could cut the rope lights without breaking a circut.


----------



## ncitro

Would love to get a copy of CDNcruiser's direction but my post count is too low. This looks like a great idea. Gonna make some posts and I will send my PM!


----------



## CDNCruiser

I recently heard from *kaguilbeau* who is following my instructions to make a Mickey lamp.

She has found the two "hard to find" parts at Home Depot's online store.  *They really are hard to find*, so if you're looking for parts to make a lamp I suggest you order them online.

Here's the link for the 12" globe:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...1&ddkey=Search

And here's the link for the globe fitter:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...atalogId=10053

This should help those of you anxious to build a lamp.

Once again, if you would like a copy of my detailed instructions simply send me a PM including your e-mail address.

My lamp has illuminated ears and a stable "tip proof" base. It looks like this:


----------



## daddyphat808

I need to construct one of these.  Right now we have a large blue rope light Mickey head but it is showing it's age.  Maybe if I build one I can get DW to let us make a trip to test the light out!


----------



## CDRJJMA@Disney

Hi Daddyphat808,
CNDCruiser has been helping me with the directions for these.  I can wait to make one.  Good luck! Happy Camping.


----------



## ncitro

CDNCruiser said:


> I recently heard from *kaguilbeau* who is following my instructions to make a Mickey lamp.
> 
> She has found the two "hard to find" parts at Home Depot's online store.  *They really are hard to find*, so if you're looking for parts to make a lamp I suggest you order them online.
> 
> Here's the link for the 12" globe:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...1&ddkey=Search
> 
> And here's the link for the globe fitter:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...atalogId=10053
> 
> This should help those of you anxious to build a lamp.
> 
> Once again, if you would like a copy of my detailed instructions simply send me a PM including your e-mail address.
> 
> My lamp has illuminated ears and a stable "tip proof" base. It looks like this:



Links don't work  What section of the website did you find them under? Lighting?


----------



## ncitro

Found em by ttyping 12" globe into the search. In store sku #'s for anyone interested:

Newport Coastal 12 In. Opal Acrylic Globe: 312840 
Newport Coastal 6 In. Opal Globe with Neck: 312884
Newport Coastal Black 2 In. Post Top Globe Fitter: 347376        
Newport Coastal White Post Top Globe Fitter: 348480

Interestingly enough none of these are in stock anywhere near me (6 Home Depots in my area lol)


----------



## CDNCruiser

On the Home Depot site, search for Product number 100671529 (globe fitter)  and 100671507 (12" globe) and 100671525 (6" globe)

That should get everyone started!


----------



## Shan-man

Awesome! They have globe fitters online! Yahoo! (I endured a major trial trying to do an inter-store order this spring!).


----------



## kaguilbeau

ncitro said:


> Found em by ttyping 12" globe into the search. In store sku #'s for anyone interested:
> 
> Newport Coastal 12 In. Opal Acrylic Globe: 312840
> Newport Coastal 6 In. Opal Globe with Neck: 312884
> Newport Coastal Black 2 In. Post Top Globe Fitter: 347376
> Newport Coastal White Post Top Globe Fitter: 348480
> 
> Interestingly enough none of these are in stock anywhere near me (6 Home Depots in my area lol)



I ordered two 12" globes and two of the fitters - (one for the relative that is going to help me).  That put me just over the 49.00 mark needed for free shipping!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

John from, Rvusa.org, surprized Denise and I (at the GG) with a Mickey Head Light he made for us!!
So way cool !
















Thank you so much John, Erica and Matt !


----------



## kaguilbeau

Frank - that is so nice!  What a cool surprise  What is the base?


----------



## kaguilbeau

I was at the hardware store looking for a hole saw.  The salesman said that to cut acrylic, I needed a hole saw with finer teeth (more teeth per inch).  They one they had was called a bi-metal (used for cutting metal and wood).

He also said to be sure to apply minimal pressure.

Anyone know what type hole saw it is I'm supposed to get?  Did you have trouble using one of the saws made for wood/metal?

Men (or at least most) seem to have a natural knack for stuff like this.


----------



## Twingle

Just wanted to thank everyone for sharing their tips and photos - these MLP's are very cute!


----------



## my3princes

kaguilbeau said:


> I was at the hardware store looking for a hole saw.  The salesman said that to cut acrylic, I needed a hole saw with finer teeth (more teeth per inch).  They one they had was called a bi-metal (used for cutting metal and wood).
> 
> He also said to be sure to apply minimal pressure.
> 
> Anyone know what type hole saw it is I'm supposed to get?  Did you have trouble using one of the saws made for wood/metal?
> 
> Men (or at least most) seem to have a natural knack for stuff like this.



I used a dremel tool and it worked fine.  Just remember to wear safety goggles as the plastic filings were flying.


----------



## Shan-man

I use a bimetal hole saw (like you mentioned) with my drill press set to low speed and drilling VERY slowly. The dremel will work, but it'd be hard to get a perfect circle, which is a snap with the hole saw.


----------



## clkelley

I didn't have a hole saw or a dremel at the time I made mine, so I just used a drill and drilled many holes around the circle, getting them progressively closer together, which then created a perforated edge.  I was able to use a heavy duty exacto knife to then cut through the remainder.  It is not a perfect circle, but it does not show.


----------



## LarryJ

CDNCruiser said:


> On the Home Depot site, search for Product number 100671529 (globe fitter)  and 100671507 (12" globe) and 100671525 (6" globe)
> 
> That should get everyone started!



In research I did the ears were approximately 70% or so the diameter of the head so I used 8" globes for the ears which IMHO is a closer match to the correct proportions than the 6" globes.

Just something folks might consider in planning out their MLPs.

Larry


----------



## kaguilbeau

my3princes said:


> I used a dremel tool and it worked fine.





Shan-man said:


> I use a bimetal hole saw (like you mentioned) with my drill press set to low speed and drilling VERY slowly.





clkelley said:


> I didn't have a hole saw or a dremel at the time I made mine, so I just used a drill and drilled many holes around the circle



Thanks for those suggestions.  At least I know that it is o.k. to use the bi-metal saw that I found.  I know someone with a dremel I could borrow if needed.  
Still waiting on my globes to come in.  Sure hope I can get everything else wired up correctly without shocking myself


----------



## retired and happy

I used the type of hole saw that has a drill bit and an adjustable blade I set at the required radius.  I used this on a variable speed hand drill.  It worked, but was hard to keep the blade cutting a little each pass and maintain contact on the surface of the globe.   Next time I will try putting the saw in my drill press with some sort of cushion for the globe for better control.  I don't think this type saw would work at all on glass globes.


----------



## CDNCruiser

I also use the bi-metal hole saw with no problem.  As they say, use light pressure and don't rush it!

Dremel would work, but I'm not talented enough with one to get anything close to a circle!


----------



## my3princes

CDNCruiser said:


> I also use the bi-metal hole saw with no problem.  As they say, use light pressure and don't rush it!
> 
> Dremel would work, but I'm not talented enough with one to get anything close to a circle!



I used paper and made a circle template for the base of my globe, then traced it on the large globe with a sharpie.  It wasn't too hard to follow the line with the dremel.


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

if you buy this one. The globe and fitter are in the box $29.99
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

fits on this post with photo eye and 110 volt outlet
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I also used the bi-metal hole saw. I ran the drill backwards (a trick from working with plastic and fiberglass gel coatings), it cuts slower but doesn't crack the globe

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
I am using this base bolted to a peice of plywood that I can park the MH front wheel on or I can pin it to the ground with long rain gutter nails


----------



## LarryJ

my3princes said:


> I used paper and made a circle template for the base of my globe, then traced it on the large globe with a sharpie.  It wasn't too hard to follow the line with the dremel.



That's also what I did, but used masking tape and a pencil.  When I got it it within like 1/4" of the line I took an exacto knife and cut right at the pencil line and removed the masking tape from the inside so I could accurately see how far I needed to use the drum sander on the dremel to get the circle the right size.  On the four holes I did this way on the two heads I have made got them so my PVC fitting fit snug in each hole.  My construction is different than what most have used, but the preps are basically the same.

Larry


----------



## kaguilbeau

Thanks to all the various information provided on this thread, I was able to get my lamp completed over Thanksgiving weekend.  I used bits of advice from several different posters.  One thing I really wanted was for the light to illuminate into the ears.  I bought a socket and screwed into the globe fitter.  I purchased a "Y" adapter and screwed into the socket.  Into both of the sockets of the "Y" adapter, I used a 15 watt flourescent bulb.  It was long and skinny and fit right up into each ear.






Because I wanted to use the Christmas lights around the post, I think I'm going to have to run an extension cord from the string of lights and plug that into a 3-way along with the light that runs to the head. With the hard part done, I think I'll be able to figure something out!

I chose to use the floor drain from the plumbing section as my base.  I felt it gave the post a 'coming from the ground' appearance.  Will have to use tent stakes to secure it.


----------



## lledman

Hubby just finished my lamp post for me last night - has been a 3 month work in progress.  The globes were actually the easy part for him - got the plastic/acrylic ones from Home Depot.  Our problem was finding something to secure the bottom to - we have a lot of wind and I'd hate to have it tumble.  We ended up getting a large plastic flower pot (with extra holes drilled in the bottom for drainage) filled with peat gravel and in the middle a pipe that I am 99% sure is used for a stove vent (lol - I'm a lot of help I know) - it fits snugly around the lamp post pole and is about 2.5-3 feet long so that thing isn't coming out.  Hubby sanded and painted the "stove" pipe black to match the other pole.  I think we may get another fake ivy garland to put on around the base to pretty it up but my mom suggested getting some fake sod and a Disney village - hubby likes that idea - I'm on the fence.  Yesterday I also received my personalized camping flag I had ordered from ebay and sadly my plans of putting it on the top decorative bar didn’t work out – the flag doesn’t have a big enough pocket to fit around the dowel but I think it looks just fine stuck in the bottom.  





Another reason the lamp post took soo long to finish is hubby was holding it ransom until I ordered him color changing lights to go inside.  I still haven’t but only because I’m no electrician and it all confuses me – I need something bright enough to light the ears – he has it set up to take 2 bulbs but even still with 2 60 watts normal ones I don’t think it’s bright enough – how do the LEDs compare????


----------



## auntie

Congratulations and enjoy..it looks wonderful!


----------



## retired and happy

Looks great.  I finished mine last summer, but the base below the globe fills with rain water.  My globe is set into a 4-3 reducer and held with three thumb screws to make the globe removable for travel.  Any suggestions on how to keep the water out without sealing the globe to the reducer?  It hasn't been a hazard because the socket and bulb are elevated inside the globe, but I would like to correct the problem.


----------



## clkelley

retired and happy said:


> Looks great.  I finished mine last summer, but the base below the globe fills with rain water.  My globe is set into a 4-3 reducer and held with three thumb screws to make the globe removable for travel.  Any suggestions on how to keep the water out without sealing the globe to the reducer?  It hasn't been a hazard because the socket and bulb are elevated inside the globe, but I would like to correct the problem.



We went to a plumbing supply place and got a rubber gasket that fits at the bottom of the large globe.  The globe now fits securely in the light fixture portion.


----------



## Sinclare

I had a hard time initally finding all the parts for my first one (working on a better one now) so I got some huge globes off of amazon then adapted some electrical and pvc pipe and used a pvc floor drain for the footing (drilled holes to use tent pegs to secure it in the sandy soil at the sites.  The first one I spent about $150 to make but the new one is going to run $200 or above to make.

Here is my first one, not really any frills, just the light on this one:

<embed src="http://img3.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Mpicture121" width="640" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>

Edit, humm didn't work lets try this one:

http://yfrog.com/03picture121z

darn it won't embed, have to click on link...let me try this one:

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9420/picture121.mp4

Ok well, you'll have to click on a link..can't make it show up on post..sry


----------



## doombuqqy

Subbing,,,,these are awesome!


----------



## Nature Mom

Sinclare said:


> I had a hard time initally finding all the parts for my first one (working on a better one now) so I got some huge globes off of amazon then adapted some electrical and pvc pipe and used a pvc floor drain for the footing (drilled holes to use tent pegs to secure it in the sandy soil at the sites.  The first one I spent about $150 to make but the new one is going to run $200 or above to make.
> 
> Here is my first one, not really any frills, just the light on this one:
> 
> <embed src="http://img3.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Mpicture121" width="640" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>
> 
> Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>
> 
> Edit, humm didn't work lets try this one:
> 
> http://yfrog.com/03picture121z
> 
> darn it won't embed, have to click on link...let me try this one:
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9420/picture121.mp4
> 
> Ok well, you'll have to click on a link..can't make it show up on post..sry



This is an old thread and you may no longer even visit the board, but I just had to say, I love the way the light changes in the Mickey Head. Wow, so pretty! I haven't gone through the whole thread, so I may find directions to make one of these in here somewhere, and if I do, I will go for that changing light effect. Loved it!  If you are still around, is that a bulb doing that? No worries, I will figure it out myelf (by reading the rest of this thread! lol).


----------



## disneychck

I found a color changing light at home depot.


----------



## my3princes

Hey all, long time since we were all chatting.  How is everyone's light posts holding up?  I'm in Vermont and the weather here is not always sunny to say the least.  I've noticed that the chalking has yellowed and blackened over time.  Anyone experience this?  Any tips to spruce them up?

Thanks
Deb


----------



## luckycharm19335

When we notice our Mickey getting a little dull and chalky looking, we give it a good spray down with 409 and let it sit a bit.  
The a gentle scrubbing with a sponge and a good rinse.
Good as new.


----------



## my3princes

luckycharm19335 said:


> When we notice our Mickey getting a little dull and chalky looking, we give it a good spray down with 409 and let it sit a bit.
> The a gentle scrubbing with a sponge and a good rinse.
> Good as new.



Thanks, I'll give it a try.

Deb


----------

